# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Forum yang sudah tidak nyaman lagi....

## setia_budi

Maaf selama ini hanya jadi silent reader....tapi buat saya forum ini sudah tidak nyaman lagi :Frusty: ....ada beberapa hal yang saya rindukan...

*1. Forum apresiasi* : Munculnya para suhu yang tidak hanya memberi masukan tetapi juga mengajarkan kita tentang bagaimana memilih ikan, pattern body dsb yang benar.

*2. Hilangnya McGiver*r : Masih ingat salah satu yang membuat saya nyasar ke forum ini adalah saat nyari referensi untuk filter tong biru. Ternyata bukan hanya tong biru tapi saya juga belajar ttg DIY ventury, DIY bottom drain dsb dbs....

*3. Forum Belajar*  : Akhir2 ini yang bisa dipelajari di forum ini hanyalah belajar bingung bersama. Forum yang seharusnya saling belajar malahan jadi ajang debat satu dengan yang lain..

_Jika kita masih merasa KOI's ini sebagai rumah kita dimana kita bisa saling belajar....mungkin kita bisa saling membenahi diri dan membenahi rumah ini lagi sehingga kembali menjadi tempat yang nyaman untuk saling belajar. 
Maaf kalau postingan saya tidak berkenan, cuekin saja tidak perlu jadi bahan perdebatan baru...._

Terima kasih....

----------


## bobo

saya sependapat dengan om, rindu banget.

----------


## Abied

Saya juga sependapat Om..
saya juga merasakan hal yg sama dah jarang banget panutan2 yg pas saya join diawal 2008 sering ngasih advise sekarang gak pernah muncul lg...

Saya dulu awal2 join kalo nanya ato apresiasi ikan banyak banget yg ngasih advis dan masukan sehingga saya belajar banyak.. Sekarang mau ikan jelek mau ikan berkualitas tetep sepi hehehe...

Dan paling terasa Thread lelang.... Gak tau dulu Lelang bisa begitu ramainya.. sekarang kok kayak mati suri.. apa ada batesan start 250rb itu ya..?

Maaf nih saya menyoroti Moderator..
Moderator yg dulu sangat aktif dan setelah perubahan tampilan forum ini gak dijadikan moderator lg ato mungkin secara gak sengaja terpinggirkan kayaknya perlu dirangkul lagi neh supaya meramaikan lagi..
Jujur saja moderator2 itulah yg meramaikan forum kita tercinta ini..
Moderator2 yg sekarang lebih sibuk ke Cetak kayaknya jd cuman looking2 aja..

----------


## grinkz01

> Saya juga sependapat Om..
> saya juga merasakan hal yg sama dah jarang banget panutan2 yg pas saya join diawal 2008 sering ngasih advise sekarang gak pernah muncul lg...
> 
> Saya dulu awal2 join kalo nanya ato apresiasi ikan banyak banget yg ngasih advis dan masukan sehingga saya belajar banyak.. Sekarang mau ikan jelek mau ikan berkualitas tetep sepi hehehe...
> 
> Dan paling terasa Thread lelang.... Gak tau dulu Lelang bisa begitu ramainya.. sekarang kok kayak mati suri.. apa ada batesan start 250rb itu ya..?
> 
> Maaf nih saya menyoroti Moderator..
> Moderator yg dulu sangat aktif dan setelah perubahan tampilan forum ini gak dijadikan moderator lg ato mungkin secara gak sengaja terpinggirkan kayaknya perlu dirangkul lagi neh supaya meramaikan lagi..
> ...


idem.........forum ini *amat sangat sepiiii*.....apalagi di forum apresiasi, terlalu banyak juga komen "1 line comment" alias komen singkat2 sekali jadinya nubie kayak gw ini juga gak bisa belajar banyak + kalo saya liat, jika yang kasih komen adalah nubie, maka seringkali tdk ditanggapi........

----------


## mrbunta

> saya sependapat dengan om, rindu banget.


 idem.....................................

----------


## Soegianto

solusinya apa ? ada ide ?

----------


## neutokoi

Sorry kalo postingan saya tidak berkenan dan incase kalo ada yg tidak sependapat, semua murni pengamatan saya pribadi aja...
Menurut saya mungkin ini adalah suatu siklus yang normal dalam sebuah "forum diskusi" seperti ini, ini sudah ketiga kalinya saya rasakan...
- forum koi di Malaysia sekitar 5 or 6 tahun yg lalu
- forum ini tahun ini
- ada 1 lagi forum tehnical skill sekitar 12 tahun yang lalu

Ketiga forum ini polanya sama, sepertinya awal terbentuknya suatu forum itu selain tempat kumpul bareng sesama teman dgn hoby yang sama, semua member sama-sama nggak tahu, berkumpul untuk belajar dan diskusi bersama, jadi diawal2 pembelajaran itu, any pertanyaan simple (kalau tidak mau dibilang bodoh) juga ditanggapi dan dibahas bersama, tapi seiring perjalanan waktu, diskusi dan topik makin berat dan berbobot, dan diasumsikan semua member sudah tahu ataupun bisa cari sendiri jawabannya utk topik yg simple tersebut, newbie2 yang baru join akan merasa sedikit ditinggal, dan sampe akhirnya menjadi menjadi tidak PD utk mengajukan pertanyaan ataupun issue, dan yg senior2 juga karena sudah tahu juga sudah tidak perlu utk mentrigger suatu diskusi baru, kadang2 kalo yg senior mentrigger suatu diskusi baru yg agak general/kurang berbobot, bisa2 dianggap nggak ada kerjaan.
Coba teman2 pikirkan, kalo 5 tahun yg lalu kita mulai satu thread tanyain mengenai "filter biology", mungkin bakal dibahas dgn intensif selama 4 bulan berturut2, kalo sekarang kita post thread tanyain mengenai apa itu filter biology, kemungkinan besar nggak akan ada response sama sekali, kalo adapun mungkin responsenya adalah "tolong search posting lama, sudah banyak dibahas mengenai itu".
Kemungkinan lain adalah senior2 sekarang sudah nggak aktif lagi di forum, mungkin ada yg sudah tidak hobby koi, ada yg sibuk di area lain, posisinya sekarang lain, dulu rajin masuk karena utk mencari ilmu, sekarang masuk untuk memberi ilmu. Dgn kondisi seperti ini, newbie2 juga jarang berani kasih komentar ato sharing, karena namanya juga newbie, takut komentarnya salah dan dianggap sok tahu sama senior. 

Kemungkinan memang begitulah siklus dari suatu forum diskusi, akan mencapai titik jenuhnya. Sekali lagi ini cuman pendapat pribadi, dan sama sekali tidak mengurangi rasa hormat saya kepada senior2 saya di forum ini.

----------


## engky

kok bisa gitu ya......?

----------


## koilokal

> kok bisa gitu ya......?


 makax jangan ngilang aja om, hehe
mungkin sedikit masukan dari saya: setiap thread di forum ini kan ada moderator yang diberikan kepercayaan untuk menghandle topik2 baru maupun lama, agar post2 baru tidak terlalu sepi, harapan kami moderator dengan ikhlas hati menjawab ataupun membalas postingan2 dari anggota, paling tidak menunjukkan link yang berkaitan dengan posting tersebut..

----------


## irwanto

ya mungkin lg nungguin ikan kc,,,grow,,,dll,,, takut RIP,,,,

----------


## edwin

> Sorry kalo postingan saya tidak berkenan dan incase kalo ada yg tidak sependapat, semua murni pengamatan saya pribadi aja...
> Menurut saya mungkin ini adalah suatu siklus yang normal dalam sebuah "forum diskusi" seperti ini, ini sudah ketiga kalinya saya rasakan...
> - forum koi di Malaysia sekitar 5 or 6 tahun yg lalu
> - forum ini tahun ini
> - ada 1 lagi forum tehnical skill sekitar 12 tahun yang lalu
> 
> Ketiga forum ini polanya sama, sepertinya awal terbentuknya suatu forum itu selain tempat kumpul bareng sesama teman dgn hoby yang sama, semua member sama-sama nggak tahu, berkumpul untuk belajar dan diskusi bersama, jadi diawal2 pembelajaran itu, any pertanyaan simple (kalau tidak mau dibilang bodoh) juga ditanggapi dan dibahas bersama, tapi seiring perjalanan waktu, diskusi dan topik makin berat dan berbobot, dan diasumsikan semua member sudah tahu ataupun bisa cari sendiri jawabannya utk topik yg simple tersebut, newbie2 yang baru join akan merasa sedikit ditinggal, dan sampe akhirnya menjadi menjadi tidak PD utk mengajukan pertanyaan ataupun issue, dan yg senior2 juga karena sudah tahu juga sudah tidak perlu utk mentrigger suatu diskusi baru, kadang2 kalo yg senior mentrigger suatu diskusi baru yg agak general/kurang berbobot, bisa2 dianggap nggak ada kerjaan.
> Coba teman2 pikirkan, kalo 5 tahun yg lalu kita mulai satu thread tanyain mengenai "filter biology", mungkin bakal dibahas dgn intensif selama 4 bulan berturut2, kalo sekarang kita post thread tanyain mengenai apa itu filter biology, kemungkinan besar nggak akan ada response sama sekali, kalo adapun mungkin responsenya adalah "tolong search posting lama, sudah banyak dibahas mengenai itu".
> Kemungkinan lain adalah senior2 sekarang sudah nggak aktif lagi di forum, mungkin ada yg sudah tidak hobby koi, ada yg sibuk di area lain, posisinya sekarang lain, dulu rajin masuk karena utk mencari ilmu, sekarang masuk untuk memberi ilmu. Dgn kondisi seperti ini, newbie2 juga jarang berani kasih komentar ato sharing, karena namanya juga newbie, takut komentarnya salah dan dianggap sok tahu sama senior. 
> ...


entah mengapa, tapi saya setuju banget nih ama postingan om neutokoi...  :Thumb: 




> makax jangan ngilang aja om, hehe
> mungkin sedikit masukan dari saya: setiap thread di forum ini kan ada moderator yang diberikan kepercayaan untuk menghandle topik2 baru maupun lama, agar post2 baru tidak terlalu sepi, harapan kami moderator dengan ikhlas hati menjawab ataupun membalas postingan2 dari anggota, paling tidak menunjukkan link yang berkaitan dengan posting tersebut..


waduhh... di thread ngobrol dan ucapan saya yg jadi moderatornya nih... hmmm...
mungkin kira2 begini om koilokal dan yang lain.... kalo salah tolong dibenerin ya... 
moderator itu kira seperti ketua kelas waktu jaman kita sekolah dulu.... ketua kelas itu belum tentu pintar, tau segala hal, diktator, disegani, (apa lagi kalo ketua kelasnya preman, kyknya gak ada yah..) fungsi ketua kelas hanya menjaga kelasnya masing2, kalo gak ada guru harus lapor kemana, kalau lampu putus/mati harus menghadap siapa, dll. cuma, yang bikin kelas itu kompak kan dari murid2nya sendiri. 

forum ini kurang lebih menurut saya ya sama spt itu.ini forum diskusi, dengan ensiklopedia/wikipedia, dan literatur2 atau sumber2 ilmu yang dipercaya sebagai gurunya. jadi, dari materi2 yang ada kita saling diskusi disini.kalau punya topik hayo di share untuk diskusi. kalau tidak sependapat bisa disampaikan langsung..... 

ada anggota baru yang masuk ke kelas, teman2 lama ayo saling kenalan dan sapa. kalau ada yang gak bisa/kurang ngerti saling kasih tau. yang belum tau jadi tau, dan yang udah tau kasih tau yang belum tau. saling berbagi.....apalagi yang di kelasnya ranking 1, wah, ketua kelas ikutan juga donk dibagi ilmunya....
kita sendiri kan yang bikin forum ini sepi/rame, seperti waktu kita sekolah dulu. kalo gak kompak, mana mungkin kita dulu bisa kabur sekelas & dihukum sekelas? tapi disitu kan serunya yah.....

ayo donk bikin rame, kalau perlu belajar bersama di rumah siapa gitu, masa gak kepengen...... (pond visit)

----------


## koilokal

> ayo donk bikin rame, kalau perlu belajar bersama di rumah siapa gitu, masa gak kepengen...... (pond visit)


pingin sekali om, cuma blm ada tiket pesawat ke jakarta yg murah ni :Becky:

----------


## budidjo

Tambah input ya, ini menurut saya pribadi. Ada beberapa postingan yg kurang berbobot dan isinya ndak jelas, ini yg membuat saya jadi males buka. Jadi bertanya2 ini maunya apa. Kalo perasaan saya ada yg sengaja bikin suasana ndak kondusif. Mudah2 an ndak benar.

----------


## Tiny

Hehehe..... debat itu baik, asal jangan debat kusir.
kalau sudah menjurus debat kusir, mendingan sing waras ngalah lah  :: 

agree to disagree
perbedaan itu indah  :Grouphug: 

kita tetap berpikir dan bertindak + aja om budi (setia budi n budidjo)  :Biggrin1: 
kalau bukan kita yg bikin forum ini nyaman siapa lagi he3..

untuk para moderator : kykynya kalau sampai sudah ada thread seperti ini sudah saatnya para moderator berembuk dan membuat suatu solusi or perubahan.

----------


## klbid

> Sorry kalo postingan saya tidak berkenan dan incase kalo ada yg tidak sependapat, semua murni pengamatan saya pribadi ajali.


Saya sependapat .....

----------


## edwin

> pingin sekali om, cuma blm ada tiket pesawat ke jakarta yg murah ni


Pond visit gak harus dengan pesawat om... Cari teman di forum yg selokasi/sedaerah... Belajar sama2 lebih menyenangkan kok.. Buat saya, ngisi waktu luang ke tetangga dekat sambil ngopi & ngobrol ttg ikan lebih menyenangkan daripada harus planning yg besar tapi realisasinya sulit

----------


## Ericsan

Sentilan yang Pas ni ! akhirnya ada yg mengungkapan 
Awal bergabung , walo blm lama ,tiap hari buka Kois berjam-jam baca dan nyimak nya
Om-om Moderator dan yang Senior2 kasi ulasan yg bagus2 , Thread2 nya menarik , Satu sama lain saling Menghormati dan Menghargai , walo ada perbedaan pandangan
Beda bngt ama akhir2 ini , ada Thread yg cm ala kadarnya , Meragukan kredibilitas ma yg senior , bnyk yg senior menghilang ( jarang muncul lg) ,
kasi komen ala kadarnya spt ngejar omset aja

----------


## vom champioship

mungkin senior2 pada jenuh kali......................

----------


## koruakisoda

ane malah ngerasa sepi.. nih for

----------


## andriyana

> Maaf selama ini hanya jadi silent reader....tapi buat saya forum ini sudah tidak nyaman lagi....ada beberapa hal yang saya rindukan...
> 
> *1. Forum apresiasi* : Munculnya para suhu yang tidak hanya memberi masukan tetapi juga mengajarkan kita tentang bagaimana memilih ikan, pattern body dsb yang benar.
> 
> *2. Hilangnya McGiver*r : Masih ingat salah satu yang membuat saya nyasar ke forum ini adalah saat nyari referensi untuk filter tong biru. Ternyata bukan hanya tong biru tapi saya juga belajar ttg DIY ventury, DIY bottom drain dsb dbs....
> 
> *3. Forum Belajar*  : Akhir2 ini yang bisa dipelajari di forum ini hanyalah belajar bingung bersama. Forum yang seharusnya saling belajar malahan jadi ajang debat satu dengan yang lain..
> 
> _Jika kita masih merasa KOI's ini sebagai rumah kita dimana kita bisa saling belajar....mungkin kita bisa saling membenahi diri dan membenahi rumah ini lagi sehingga kembali menjadi tempat yang nyaman untuk saling belajar. 
> ...


sub forum : Regional Bandung gimana Bud..???
dah ga ada lgi yang ngomong Banreg, PV barudak...ato karena dah pindah ke BB group..

----------


## koilokal

> Pond visit gak harus dengan pesawat om... Cari teman di forum yg selokasi/sedaerah... Belajar sama2 lebih menyenangkan kok.. Buat saya, ngisi waktu luang ke tetangga dekat sambil ngopi & ngobrol ttg ikan lebih menyenangkan daripada harus planning yg besar tapi realisasinya sulit


 kalau itu si sering om, saya bukan tipe orang yg suka berplaning di luar batas kemampuan om, bikin stres gitu lo

----------


## edwin

> kalau itu si sering om, saya bukan tipe orang yg suka berplaning di luar batas kemampuan om, bikin stres gitu lo


bener om.... setuju....
planning macem2 akhirannya gak jadi yah... mending go show aja... telpon 1-2 orang, begitu pada nganggur langsung jalan

----------


## koilokal

> mungkin senior2 pada jenuh kali......................


 atau sdh berubah orientasi kali...

----------


## sbw

Ikut menyimak  :Peace:

----------


## edwin

udah sepanjang ini diskusinya, baru engeh kalo topik ini lebih cocok di komentar dan saran...
saya pindah ya om setiabudi..biar banyak yang memberikan saran.

----------


## setia_budi

> sub forum : Regional Bandung gimana Bud..???
> dah ga ada lgi yang ngomong Banreg, PV barudak...ato karena dah pindah ke BB group..


kayanya yg ini udh pindah ke group BB....urang Bandung pangkompakna...kemaren aja sampe konvoy 2 mobil ke surabaya khusus buat mendukung kang soni. Dokumentasi ada di kang Lukas..mudah2an bisa segera di share di sini. Kamana wae om andri?

----------


## setia_budi

> Hehehe..... debat itu baik, asal jangan debat kusir.
> kalau sudah menjurus debat kusir, mendingan sing waras ngalah lah 
> 
> agree to disagree
> perbedaan itu indah 
> 
> kita tetap berpikir dan bertindak + aja om budi (setia budi n budidjo) 
> kalau bukan kita yg bikin forum ini nyaman siapa lagi he3..
> 
> untuk para moderator : kykynya kalau sampai sudah ada thread seperti ini *sudah saatnya para moderator berembuk dan membuat suatu solusi or perubahan*.


Menurut saya..*moderator seharusnya dapat mengarahkan isi dan arah dari suatu pembicaraan* (seperti kita sering lihat di talk show di tv). 

Seperti pengalaman saya di group bb (komunitas bandung); moderator perlu tegas untuk menegur anggotanya yang tidak sesuai dengan tujuan komunitas tersebut diadakan (postingan tanpa dasar jelas, misterius disuruh perkenalan gak pernah muncul..diajak ketemuan gak pernah mau, punya reputasi yang kurang baik urusan jual beli ikan dsb). Bahkan saya salut dengan moderator group bb yang berani meng-kick out org2 yang dianggap dapat merusak harmony dari group bb kami. 

Saya kutip definisi moderator dari internet :

_Moderators are assigned to "moderate" something which means they are in charge of seeing that it does what it is supposed to do and nothing more. 
A moderator is a person who watched an internet message board system and deletes posts that break the rules, and move threads and such._
sumber : http://www.urbandictionary.com/defin...term=moderator

Jadi ingat di forum sebelah (kaskus.us) ; ada aturan "No-one-liner or No Junk Post" ; semua yang menulis satu kalimat atau menulis postingan yang tidak berkaitan dengan topik dapat dilaporkan ke moderator untuk diberi sanksi mulai dari bata merah, banned sementara sampai banned permanen.

Dengan demikian, para penghuni forum dididik untuk memberikan postingan yang bermutu dengan alasan/penjelasan atas setiap komentar yang mereka posting (tidak asbun). Tapi tetap moderator berperan serta untuk menjaga ketertiban forum yang mereka kawal.

*Kalau mau jujur,lebih dari 25% topik di koi's sekarang dapat diklasifikasikan sebagai Junk Post....yang saya khawatirkan, kasihan hobbies baru yang benar2 mau belajar,bukannya tambah pintar malahan tambah bingung*

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Tambah input ya, ini menurut saya pribadi. Postingan yg kurang berbobot dan isinya ndak jelas, ini yg membuat saya jadi males buka. Jadi bertanya2 ini maunya apa. Kalo perasaan saya ada yg sengaja bikin suasana ndak kondusif. Mudah2 an ndak benar.


Saya juga menduga hal yang sama Om :Playball: 
Karenanya saya pernah mengusulkan agar setiap member mengisi data identias pribadi dalam profile. Saya yakin kalo orang menyembunyikan jati dirinya maka dia ada maksud terselubung.... kalo nggak kenapa disembunyikan? 

Saya juga yakin kalo setiap member lain tau siapa sih kita sebenarnya pasti kita akan "bertanggung jawab" atas apa yang kita posting. Bertanggung jawab bukan berarti apa yang kita posting itu harus benar (karena kebenaran itu relative). Tapi pasti kita nggak main main/mempermainkan.





> Saya sependapat .....


Om klbid terus terang alias to the point atau tanpa tedeng aling aling :Cool2: 
Secara pribadi saya jadi males buka forum ini semenjak anda aktif sekali posting.... kenapa??? 
1. Ingetkah anda dulu anda pernah buka thread lomba balapan koi....  :Hurt:  :Hurt:  :Hurt: 
Bagi saya itu bukan ide fresh.... tapi ide yg tdk bs saya mengerti terinspirasi darimana???? Koi itu bagi saya adalah sesuatu/hewan yang indah, bukan sesuatu/hewan yang cocok di adu kecepatannya
2. Juga Thread juri dari orang biasa???? kontes dengan juri yang berkompeten aja banyak peserta yg msh nggrundel karena tdk puas apalagi juri dari orang biasa saya yakin setelah kontes akan "chaos "
3. Masih banyak thread maupun  postingan anda lainnya yg karena saat saya posting ini sdh pagi saya nggak bisa beberin skrg. Anda sering mempermainkan jika ada member yang ingin meminta sumber informasi yang postingan anda. cari sendiri aja, Kenapa dan apa alasannya??? bukankah forum ini utk saling berbagi....
4. Dengan segala hormat saya minta anda membuka jati diri anda :Frusty:  :Frusty:  :Frusty:  Kalo anda keberatan tolong beri penjelasan.... Yakinkah anda bahwa anda bisa menyembunyikan siapa anda dan apakah saya saat ini tidak tau siapa anda sebenarnya???  
5. Anda beberapa kali memposting hal hal yang terkait dengan APKI,(salah satunya Selamat kepada APKI yang jadi juri di Thailand). Jadi image saya terhadap anda adalah anda fans APKI. Untuk dan atas nama pribadi Yulius Sesunan..... saya minta tolong anda sebagai Fans, bisa membantu mencari jawaban atau menyampaikan permintaan saya kepada APKI/perwakilannya menjawab dalam thread bingung yang sampai saat ini blm dijawab oleh APKI atau perwakilannya... yaitu: apakah jika peraturan APKI yang mengharuskan saya  yang tinggal Pondok Gede Kota Bekasi untuk bergabung di club koi Bekasi dan karenany nggak boleh bergabung menjadi anggota kois yang sebagai club wilayahnya adalah Jakarta? mulai kapan akan berlaku atau tidak jadi diberlakukan?

Saya pernah baca kalo anda mau PV ke kolam Om Iyos.... bersama ini anda saya undang PV ke tempat saya... alamat dapat anda liat di profile pribadi saya atau saya yang akan PV ke tempat anda...

Saya bertanggung jawab atas postingan saya ini...... Tetapi karena saya "berhutang" kepada forum ini yang telah membuat saya dapat lebih menikmati hidup dengan menjadi koikichi.

Terakhir pesan saya utk anda... bacalah UU ITE... segala hal yang kita posting ada konskwensi hukumnya  dan setiap hak member forum ini dibatasi oleh hak member lain.....Btw.....saya selalu merasa seram setiap  melihat tattoo yang jadi avatar anda

----------


## Rizal61

menyimak... (tiap hari juga menyimak forum tercinta ini kok  :: )
saya sih ngga males buka forum ini soal nya by default sudah di bookmark

kalau yang saya lihat, setiap hari buka forum selalu cari thread yang sekiranya ada hubungan "pasti" dengan koi, bukan junk apalagi ngga masuk akal atau dibuat atas ide2 mbalelo. Yang "aneh-aneh" males saya buka... lihat judul saja sudah ga minat. 

Om YS, aku juga penasaran nih sama Om klbid, pengen lihat ikannya di apresiasi  :Peace: 

forum ini sedikit sepi tapi masih nyaman kok, hanya kembali ke member nya saja... mau belajar terus atau sudah bosan.

lanjuuuut...

----------


## klbid

om yulius,
Saya coba menjawab dgn singkat pertanyaan anda.
1. Saya hanya menceritakan apa yang saya lihat di TV kabel.(silahkan lihat postingan saya lagi)
2. Itu hanyalah sebuah ide.
3. Postingan saya bermacam-macam ada yang berupa pertanyaan, jawaban, ide, informasi dll. Ada yang sifatnya serius dan ada pula yg bercanda. Terakhir dgn member 'O', sengaja saya menyuruh mencari sendiri sumbernya bahkan saya menyuruhnya membeli buku segala. Karena saya tidak ingin berdebat kusir. Apalagi pertanyaan dan statementnya yg memprovokasi.
4.Maaf tidak menjawab
5.Maaf pertanyaannya sudah diluar topik.

Terima kasih atas undangannya. Mengenai tato yang anda anggap seram, ya silahkan. Hobby setiap orang berbeda. Tingkat apresiasi seninya juga berbeda.

----------


## E. Nitto

> Maaf selama ini hanya jadi silent reader....tapi buat saya forum ini sudah tidak nyaman lagi....ada beberapa hal yang saya rindukan...
> 
> *1. Forum apresiasi* : Munculnya para suhu yang tidak hanya memberi masukan tetapi juga mengajarkan kita tentang bagaimana memilih ikan, pattern body dsb yang benar.
> 
> *2. Hilangnya McGiver*r : Masih ingat salah satu yang membuat saya nyasar ke forum ini adalah saat nyari referensi untuk filter tong biru. Ternyata bukan hanya tong biru tapi saya juga belajar ttg DIY ventury, DIY bottom drain dsb dbs....


 Terima kasih banyak oom setia_budi atas saran dan masukan yg sangat baik ini, saya yakin betul hal ini semata2 didasari rasa cinta oom setia_budi thd forum Koi's ini.
Pada kesempatan ini saya atas nama pribadi sebagai salah satu yang diberi mandat dan tanggung jawab oleh teman2 Koi's untuk menjadi salah satu moderator Forum Apresiasi, mengucapkan *permohonan maaf yg sebesar2nya* oleh karena beberapa bulan terakhir ini saya jarang sekali bergabung di forum ini. Hal ini bukan dikarenakan rasa jenuh, malas dsb, akan tetapi kesibukan lain yg menjadikan saya jarang masuk ke Forum ini... Sesekali saya tetap berusaha utk masuk dgn mem-posting topik dengan harapan dapat sedikit membantu meramaikan forum ini... 

Pada kesempatan ini pula saya akan memberikan apresiasi setinggi2nya kepada teman2 koikichi yg bersedia membantu dan bergabung untuk menjadi moderator atau untuk mengganti moderator yg memang saat ini tidak punya waktu rutin utk masuk ke forum ini.... 

Bagi teman2 yg bersedia menjadi Moderator mohon dapat mengisi daftar nama dibawah ini berikut Forum/sub Forum yg dikehendaki  :

*Nama - (Forum*)
1.
2.
3.

Contoh :
1. Arman Subandi -               (Apresiasi Koi)

Note :
Sekali lagi mohon maaf atas kurang aktifnya saya di forum Apresiasi akhir2 ini dan mohon maaf apabila ada postingan2 saya selama ini yang kurang berkenan..

Bravo KOI's

----------


## budidjo

> menyimak... (tiap hari juga menyimak forum tercinta ini kok )
> saya sih ngga males buka forum ini soal nya by default sudah di bookmark
> 
> kalau yang saya lihat, setiap hari buka forum selalu cari thread yang sekiranya ada hubungan "pasti" dengan koi, bukan junk apalagi ngga masuk akal atau dibuat atas ide2 mbalelo. Yang "aneh-aneh" males saya buka... lihat judul saja sudah ga minat. 
> 
> Om YS, aku juga penasaran nih sama Om klbid, pengen lihat ikannya di apresiasi 
> 
> forum ini sedikit sepi tapi masih nyaman kok, hanya kembali ke member nya saja... mau belajar terus atau sudah bosan.
> 
> lanjuuuut...


setuju oom Rizal, just ignore all rubbish....cari yg oke oke aja, saya juga nggak buka postingan yg nggak mutu, cuman bingung aja kok masih ada yg nanggapi. 
Utk oom Yulius, kalo ada yg ndak mau buka jati diri mungkin dibiarkan aja, ndak usah ditanggapi dng emosi, mungkin mereka mempunyai maksud tersendiri.
Dulu ada anggota forum yg sering posting dng style yg mirip dan skr lebih sering ke forum lain, mungkin karena mendapat banyak tanggapan negatif, jd lbh nyaman pake nama samaran,

----------


## Abied

> Terima kasih banyak oom setia_budi atas saran dan masukan yg sangat baik ini, saya yakin betul hal ini semata2 didasari rasa cinta oom setia_budi thd forum Koi's ini.
> Pada kesempatan ini saya atas nama pribadi sebagai salah satu yang diberi mandat dan tanggung jawab oleh teman2 Koi's untuk menjadi salah satu moderator Forum Apresiasi, mengucapkan *permohonan maaf yg sebesar2nya* oleh karena beberapa bulan terakhir ini saya jarang sekali bergabung di forum ini. Hal ini bukan dikarenakan rasa jenuh, malas dsb, akan tetapi kesibukan lain yg menjadikan saya jarang masuk ke Forum ini... Sesekali saya tetap berusaha utk masuk dgn mem-posting topik dengan harapan dapat sedikit membantu meramaikan forum ini... 
> 
> Pada kesempatan ini pula saya akan memberikan apresiasi setinggi2nya kepada teman2 koikichi yg bersedia membantu dan bergabung untuk menjadi moderator atau untuk mengganti moderator yg memang saat ini tidak punya waktu rutin utk masuk ke forum ini.... 
> 
> Bagi teman2 yg bersedia menjadi Moderator mohon dapat mengisi daftar nama dibawah ini berikut Forum/sub Forum yg dikehendaki  :
> 
> *Nama - (Forum*)
> 1.
> ...


Om Eddy saran saya gak usah nyari2 lagi Moderator rangkul aja temen2 lama yg dulu sangat aktif dan pernah jadi Moderator..saya liat sampe sekarangpun di berbagai forum orang2 itu tetep masih aktif dan eksis juga.. 
Misal, Tenonk, Mr Bunta, Gom sirait, Victor, Hankoi, Harry Luhur, Om Spirulinna Cirebon, Dodo, sven keller, dll..
Saya kira Orang2 itu masih kompeten dan perlu dirangkul lagi.. lupakan perselisihan di masa lalu jikalau itu ada, mari melangkah maju demi kebesaran Koi-s dimasa yg akan Datang..
Jujur saya liat hanya Koi-s satu-satunya Klub yg diisi penghobi dr yg kalangan penyuka kontes di jepang ampe kelas kropyok yg eksistensinya masih diperhitungkan karena ZNA jg kayak mati suri.. dan itu akan terus menjadi sasaran tembak orang2 yg tidak ingin hegemoni mereka terganggu.
Maaf sebelumnya kalo gak berkenan

----------


## budjayz

to all my friends here "*positive thinking*" is *the key*..

----------


## yulius sesunan

> om yulius,
> Saya coba menjawab dgn singkat pertanyaan anda.
> 1. Saya hanya menceritakan apa yang saya lihat di TV kabel.(silahkan lihat postingan saya lagi)
> 2. Itu hanyalah sebuah ide.
> 3. Postingan saya bermacam-macam ada yang berupa pertanyaan, jawaban, ide, informasi dll. Ada yang sifatnya serius dan ada pula yg bercanda. Terakhir dgn member 'O', sengaja saya menyuruh mencari sendiri sumbernya bahkan saya menyuruhnya membeli buku segala. Karena saya tidak ingin berdebat kusir. Apalagi pertanyaan dan statementnya yg memprovokasi.
> 4.Maaf tidak menjawab
> 5.Maaf pertanyaannya sudah diluar topik.
> 
> Terima kasih atas undangannya. Mengenai tato yang anda anggap seram, ya silahkan. Hobby setiap orang berbeda. Tingkat apresiasi seninya juga berbeda.


Terima kasih atas jawabannya Om...
Tetapi untuk point No. 4 saya minta anda tetap memberikan jawaban... 
Setidaknya apa yang menjadi alasan anda menyembunyikan identitas/jati diri anda?

----------


## neutokoi

> kayanya yg ini udh pindah ke group BB....


Ato mungkin karena perkembangan teknology yg membuat forum ini ditinggal? Siapa tahu sekarang semua merasa jauh lebih nyaman utk akses lewat BB dibandingkan lewat PC/laptop, jadinya aktif di BB aja, everytime everywhere bisa akses?

SAya nggak ikut di group BB jadi nggak bisa melakukan perbandingan, untuk teman2 yg aktif di BB bisa cek nggak apakah senior2 yg dulu aktif di forum KOI's, sekarang ada aktif di group BB dan tidak aktif di sini? kalo memang seperti itu mungkin kita bisa tanyain langsung aja ke mereka, apa yg membuat mereka merasa tidak nyaman di forum ini dan lebih prefer ke group BB..

Satu hal lagi, for whatever reason, secara overall saya merasa forum ini belakangan sedikit agak kaku dan serius dibandingkan dengan forum adik sepupu kita yg lebih terbuka dan tanpa batas, tapi yach itu kadang2 orang lagi serius dicandain habis juga, tapi kondisi itu sangat nyaman bagi newbie2 utk join dan ikut bercanda disitu, kita2 semua merasa bisa begitu open dan tanpa beban utk bercanda dan diskusi disana.
Saya ada tanyain juga ke teman yg sekarang jarang posting di KOIs, overall responsenya adalah KOIS sekarang serius banget, jarang ada canda2an, dan secara umum persepsinya (sekali lagi persepsi yach), kalo ikan koinya bukan koi import kualitas show, kalo kolamnya nggak 15 ton ke atas, kalo filternya nggak pake material yg canggih2, kalo nggak ikut Koi show, dst. , anda bukan kelasnya KOIS, terms nya kita adalah " KOIS BANGET gitu loh..."
Mungkin bisa kita renungkan bersama apakah benar ada persepsi seperti itu, yang menjadi suatu kendala bagi teman2 yg tidak kualified sebagai KOIS BANGET utk masuk, posting, diskusi, dan ditanggapi oleh teman2 or senior2 kita. 

Note: Biarpun saya ada persepsi seperti disebut diatas, dan saya tahu saya tidak kualified utk KOIS BANGET, dengan modal "muka tebal", saya posting juga...ha3x  :Eyebrows:  :Peace:

----------


## bobo

> Ato mungkin karena perkembangan teknology yg membuat forum ini ditinggal? Siapa tahu sekarang semua merasa jauh lebih nyaman utk akses lewat BB dibandingkan lewat PC/laptop, jadinya aktif di BB aja, everytime everywhere bisa akses?
> 
> SAya nggak ikut di group BB jadi nggak bisa melakukan perbandingan, untuk teman2 yg aktif di BB bisa cek nggak apakah senior2 yg dulu aktif di forum KOI's, sekarang ada aktif di group BB dan tidak aktif di sini? kalo memang seperti itu mungkin kita bisa tanyain langsung aja ke mereka, apa yg membuat mereka merasa tidak nyaman di forum ini dan lebih prefer ke group BB..
> 
> Satu hal lagi, for whatever reason, secara overall saya merasa forum ini belakangan sedikit agak kaku dan serius dibandingkan dengan forum adik sepupu kita yg lebih terbuka dan tanpa batas, tapi yach itu kadang2 orang lagi serius dicandain habis juga, tapi kondisi itu sangat nyaman bagi newbie2 utk join dan ikut bercanda disitu, kita2 semua merasa bisa begitu open dan tanpa beban utk bercanda dan diskusi disana.
> Saya ada tanyain juga ke teman yg sekarang jarang posting di KOIs, overall responsenya adalah KOIS sekarang serius banget, jarang ada canda2an, dan secara umum persepsinya (sekali lagi persepsi yach), kalo ikan koinya bukan koi import kualitas show, kalo kolamnya nggak 15 ton ke atas, kalo filternya nggak pake material yg canggih2, kalo nggak ikut Koi show, dst. , anda bukan kelasnya KOIS, terms nya kita adalah " KOIS BANGET gitu loh..."
> Mungkin bisa kita renungkan bersama apakah benar ada persepsi seperti itu, yang menjadi suatu kendala bagi teman2 yg tidak kualified sebagai KOIS BANGET utk masuk, posting, diskusi, dan ditanggapi oleh teman2 or senior2 kita. 
> 
> Note: Biarpun saya ada persepsi seperti disebut diatas, dan saya tahu saya tidak kualified utk KOIS BANGET, dengan modal "muka tebal", saya posting juga...ha3x


saya juga merasa sama om, sepertinya kita sudah berada di kelas yang berbeda dengan dulu, dulu waktu baru join belum ada kolam aja masih ditanggapi, ikan masih kelas puluhan ribu rupiah masih diappre sama teman2 semua, kolam ada masalah banyak yang kasih saran.
semangat persaudaraan bagi beberapa member mgkn sudah tidak ada lagi, "hiburan" dengan lelang start nol hilang maaf jika menulis seperti ini teman2 tapi itulah yang saya rasa.

Sekali lagi MAAF jika agak kasar akhir2 ini jika bukan karena ada yang provoke saya juga gak nge-gas kok om.

Salam Hormat semua teman2 ku

----------


## mrbunta

> Om Eddy saran saya gak usah nyari2 lagi Moderator rangkul aja temen2 lama yg dulu sangat aktif dan pernah jadi Moderator..saya liat sampe sekarangpun di berbagai forum orang2 itu tetep masih aktif dan eksis juga.. 
> Misal, Tenonk, Mr Bunta, Gom sirait, Victor, Hankoi, Harry Luhur, Om Spirulinna Cirebon, Dodo, sven keller, dll..
> Saya kira Orang2 itu masih kompeten dan perlu dirangkul lagi.. lupakan perselisihan di masa lalu jikalau itu ada, mari melangkah maju demi kebesaran Koi-s dimasa yg akan Datang..
> Jujur saya liat hanya Koi-s satu-satunya Klub yg diisi penghobi dr yg kalangan penyuka kontes di jepang ampe kelas kropyok yg eksistensinya masih diperhitungkan karena ZNA jg kayak mati suri.. dan itu akan terus menjadi sasaran tembak orang2 yg tidak ingin hegemoni mereka terganggu.
> Maaf sebelumnya kalo gak berkenan


 wadoh wadoh. kok di panggil panggil nih. gile. sehari aje langsung hot treat.
ane masih masuk loh di koi's hehehehehe

----------


## mrbunta

> Terima kasih atas jawabannya Om...
> Tetapi untuk point No. 4 saya minta anda tetap memberikan jawaban... 
> Setidaknya apa yang menjadi alasan anda menyembunyikan identitas/jati diri anda?


 gpp om yulius. itu namanya privasi orang. tapi postingan om klbid dari awal sampai hari ini bermutu. saya suka ide ide dan pendapat pendapatnya. PEACEEEE

----------


## mrbunta

> solusinya apa ? ada ide ?


 Gampang om fei. kasih aja ikan gratis utk tiap member koi's  wkwkwkwkwkwkwk. nanti kan rame lagi

----------


## shreddymaster

> Om Eddy saran saya gak usah nyari2 lagi Moderator rangkul aja temen2 lama yg dulu sangat aktif dan pernah jadi Moderator..saya liat sampe sekarangpun di berbagai forum orang2 itu tetep masih aktif dan eksis juga.. 
> Misal, Tenonk, Mr Bunta, Gom sirait, Victor, Hankoi, Harry Luhur, Om Spirulinna Cirebon, Dodo, sven keller, dll..
> Saya kira Orang2 itu masih kompeten dan perlu dirangkul lagi.. lupakan perselisihan di masa lalu jikalau itu ada, mari melangkah maju demi kebesaran Koi-s dimasa yg akan Datang..
> Jujur saya liat hanya Koi-s satu-satunya Klub yg diisi penghobi dr yg kalangan penyuka kontes di jepang ampe kelas kropyok yg eksistensinya masih diperhitungkan karena ZNA jg kayak mati suri.. dan itu akan terus menjadi sasaran tembak orang2 yg tidak ingin hegemoni mereka terganggu.
> Maaf sebelumnya kalo gak berkenan


btw.. om awal (spirulina ) kemana yah?? soalnyadi FB nya gak aktif (deactivated)... ada yang tahu?? harusnya di trit kontruksi kolam biasanya beliau suka komen.. tapi sekarang jarang or bahkan tidak muncul??

----------


## yulius sesunan

> menyimak... (tiap hari juga menyimak forum tercinta ini kok )
> saya sih ngga males buka forum ini soal nya by default sudah di bookmark
> 
> kalau yang saya lihat, setiap hari buka forum selalu cari thread yang sekiranya ada hubungan "pasti" dengan koi, bukan junk apalagi ngga masuk akal atau dibuat atas ide2 mbalelo. Yang "aneh-aneh" males saya buka... lihat judul saja sudah ga minat. 
> 
> Om YS, aku juga penasaran nih sama Om klbid, pengen lihat ikannya di apresiasi 
> 
> forum ini sedikit sepi tapi masih nyaman kok, hanya kembali ke member nya saja... mau belajar terus atau sudah bosan.
> 
> lanjuuuut...


Terus terang Om bagi saya forum ini adalah sesuatu yg sangat berharga dan harus saya bela...... mkn saya masih "waras" dan tetap jadi orang yg nggak punya hobby... menjalani hidup dengan gersang. Saya dulu waktu buat kolam "ditinggal sama designernya" tapi krn belajar dari forum saya tetap bs selesaikan sendiri..... keuntungannya saya jadi  paham dengan sistem kolam saya sendiri




> setuju oom Rizal, just ignore all rubbish....cari yg oke oke aja, saya juga nggak buka postingan yg nggak mutu, cuman bingung aja kok masih ada yg nanggapi. 
> Utk oom Yulius, kalo ada yg ndak mau buka jati diri mungkin dibiarkan aja, ndak usah ditanggapi dng emosi, mungkin mereka mempunyai maksud tersendiri.
> Dulu ada anggota forum yg sering posting dng style yg mirip dan skr lebih sering ke forum lain, mungkin karena mendapat banyak tanggapan negatif, jd lbh nyaman pake nama samaran,


Setuju Om.... tapi kepada para member saya ingin mengingatkan agar berhati hati dlm menerima informasi.... apalagi postingan, informasi atau keterangan dari member yg tidak mau diketahui siapa dirinya :Baby:  :Baby:  :Baby: 




> to all my friends here "*positive thinking*" is *the key*..


Setuju Om..... ayo bersama sama kita buat forum ini jg jadi imun dari hal hal yg bertujuan negative :Caked:

----------


## dattairadian

haloo semuanyaaa.... hehe... jadi rame' ya?
Maaf ya saya juga belakangan ini agak sibuk, jadinya frekuensi buka forum berkurang...
Tapi saya akan coba untuk mulai sering muncul lagi...

Memang belakangan ini di forum saya cermati ada orang yang saya nilai ingin sekali "eksis" (kalo bahasa abgnya: pengen _ngeksis_, hehe..). Keinginan yang besar ini biasanya mungkin karena di lingkungannya yang lain ybs tidak mendapatkanpengakuan dan tanggapan yang berarti atau bahkan juga sempat dikucilkan atau bahkan juga pernah di banned pada dibeberapa forum lain karena memang 'ulah2'nya tersebut. Susah dimengerti apakah itu sudah menjadi "habit" orang ini atau memang punya tujuan2 tertentu... Saya pribadi walaupun agak sedikit terganggu, menganggapnya ini sebagai dinamika suatu komunitas. Biarlah nanti anggota komunitas itu sendiri yang akan bisa menilainya. Tapi harus diakui pula informasi atau celetak celetuk yang tidak difilter memang akan menjadi sangat berbahaya bagi anggota2 forum yang baru saja masuk karena dapat menyesatkan. Selain itu terbukti juga ada beberapa anggota forum lainnya yang akhirnya terpancing (mungkin karena udah ngga tahan kali ya? hehe...), dan mungkin memang inilah yang menjadi tujuan utama sebenarnya (umpat digigit)..

Usul om yulius itu menurut saya sangat baik, jika semua anggota forum semestinya dapat menunjukkan jati asli dirinya. Toh tidak perlu ada yang dikhawatirkan juga jika memang tidak memiliki tujuan atau kepentingan tertentu dengan penyembunyian jati dirinya tsb.... bukan begitu bukan?

----------


## dattairadian

oh iya, satu lagi, saya lupa.... Dari keluhan-keluhan "warga" forum di atas ini terbukti dan dapat disimpulkan bahwa suasana forum seperti belakangan ini, _bukanlah suasana forum yang  diharapkan_.... (hehe... coba dicermati, ada apa atau siapa coba yang sering muncul di forum belakangan ini? )  ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

> gpp om yulius. itu namanya privasi orang. tapi postingan om klbid dari awal sampai hari ini bermutu. saya suka ide ide dan pendapat pendapatnya. PEACEEEE


Peaceee jg Om Bunta.... Damai itu indah :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo: 
Utk member yg tdk mau membuka jati dirinya jg nggak jadi rame kan?
Tetapi khusus utk teman kita klbid.... smp ada hadiah bagi yg bisa tau siapa dia???
Saya lupa di thread apa jelasnya....
Saya punya data2 utk membuktikan siapa Om klbid... tetapi krn saya menghargai privasi saya tdk umumkan walaupun dapet hadiah :Tape:  :Tape:  :Tape: 

Soal bermutu atau tidak postingan member itu sangat subyektif ya om... dan tdk ada yg salah apbl member postingannya tdk bermutu... kita kan sama2 belajar.

Satu usul dari saya agar forum ini lebih cair dan egaliter... bgmn kalo kita mulai mengurangi kata2 suhu, shifu dll yg membuat seolah olah ada "tingkatan" diantara kita. :Peep:  :Peep:  :Peep:

----------


## mrbunta

> Peaceee jg Om Bunta.... Damai itu indah
> Utk member yg tdk mau membuka jati dirinya jg nggak jadi rame kan?
> Tetapi khusus utk teman kita klbid.... smp ada hadiah bagi yg bisa tau siapa dia???
> Saya lupa di thread apa jelasnya....
> Saya punya data2 utk membuktikan siapa Om klbid... tetapi krn saya menghargai privasi saya tdk umumkan walaupun dapet hadiah
> 
> Soal bermutu atau tidak postingan member itu sangat subyektif ya om... dan tdk ada yg salah apbl member postingannya tdk bermutu... kita kan sama2 belajar.
> 
> Satu usul dari saya agar forum ini lebih cair dan egaliter... bgmn kalo kita mulai mengurangi kata2 suhu, shifu dll yg membuat seolah olah ada "tingkatan" diantara kita.


 hehehehe. setujuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## budjayz

hehehe udah mulai cair nih suasananya

----------


## klbid

> hehehe udah mulai cair nih suasananya


yup om. kita berikan yg terbaik buat forum....  :Peace:

----------


## budidjo

> Ato mungkin karena perkembangan teknology yg membuat forum ini ditinggal? Siapa tahu sekarang semua merasa jauh lebih nyaman utk akses lewat BB dibandingkan lewat PC/laptop, jadinya aktif di BB aja, everytime everywhere bisa akses?
> 
> SAya nggak ikut di group BB jadi nggak bisa melakukan perbandingan, untuk teman2 yg aktif di BB bisa cek nggak apakah senior2 yg dulu aktif di forum KOI's, sekarang ada aktif di group BB dan tidak aktif di sini? kalo memang seperti itu mungkin kita bisa tanyain langsung aja ke mereka, apa yg membuat mereka merasa tidak nyaman di forum ini dan lebih prefer ke group BB..
> 
> Satu hal lagi, for whatever reason, secara overall saya merasa forum ini belakangan sedikit agak kaku dan serius dibandingkan dengan forum adik sepupu kita yg lebih terbuka dan tanpa batas, tapi yach itu kadang2 orang lagi serius dicandain habis juga, tapi kondisi itu sangat nyaman bagi newbie2 utk join dan ikut bercanda disitu, kita2 semua merasa bisa begitu open dan tanpa beban utk bercanda dan diskusi disana.
> Saya ada tanyain juga ke teman yg sekarang jarang posting di KOIs, overall responsenya adalah KOIS sekarang serius banget, jarang ada canda2an, dan secara umum persepsinya (sekali lagi persepsi yach), kalo ikan koinya bukan koi import kualitas show, kalo kolamnya nggak 15 ton ke atas, kalo filternya nggak pake material yg canggih2, kalo nggak ikut Koi show, dst. , anda bukan kelasnya KOIS, terms nya kita adalah " KOIS BANGET gitu loh..."
> Mungkin bisa kita renungkan bersama apakah benar ada persepsi seperti itu, yang menjadi suatu kendala bagi teman2 yg tidak kualified sebagai KOIS BANGET utk masuk, posting, diskusi, dan ditanggapi oleh teman2 or senior2 kita. 
> 
> Note: Biarpun saya ada persepsi seperti disebut diatas, dan saya tahu saya tidak kualified utk KOIS BANGET, dengan modal "muka tebal", saya posting juga...ha3x


Mungkin benar soal BB, saya ndak punya BB, jadi ndak bisa joint, kemarin pas show ditanya pin BB sama beberapa org, jd kebanyakan joint di BB, mungkin bisa lebih langsung komunikasinya.
Kalo soal serius saya kira itu pilihan, kalo saya lbh suka yg serius, jd tidak buang waktu, krn waktu joint juga mau belajar,
Saat saya baru gabung, saya baca thread dr awal sampai akhir spy bisa ngikutin perkembangan, jd tidak tiap kali cuman nanya aja di forum, padahal sdh ada postingan sebelumnya.
 Saya juga pernah dianjurkan utk lihat/ikut forum yg lain....tp ndak minat kn sdh merasa hommy di forum ini dan pas stylenya.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

hehehe rame nih... baru 2 hari ga buka KOIS dah rameee...

menurut saya becanda emang enak, posting2 yg gak serius jg mgkn enak... tapi kalau kebanyakan becanda dan gak serius ya jadi ENEG juga nihhh....

saya bergabung di Kois baru setaunan dehhh.. dulu seneng banget liat kulaitas air , apresiasi ikan dan tth makanan ikan... Tiap hari saya bukain.. belakangan itu 3 thread itu banyakan sampahnya ... temen2 yg mgkn sdh senior udah males kali menanggapi hal2 yg bercanda canda melulu...

saya pernah bersuara keras ttg salah satu GO di forum kita karena SESUATU HAL YG PRINSIP tapi sepi2 aja padahal itu hal yg prinsip dan saya mengemukakan hal itu agar kita belajar bersama... Sepi2 aja, kalo buat bercanda lsg rame.. dan hal itu bikin saya akan bosennnnnnnn.. akhirnya ya saya diem lagi, abisnya percuma juga...

hal hal diatas menurut saya memang dapat membingunkan member baru yg masuk, ini forum hobby koi atau forum bercanda... hehehehe

btw , it's just my feeling kalau kata org belanda... kalau tdk berkenan ya cuekin aja.. soalnya hal ini serius nih , hal yg biasanya dianggap sepi..

Salam

Dony Lesmana

----------


## Abu Dzikry

menurut pribadi saya yg hilang dari forum ini, TERUTAMA untuk hobiis kelas bawah seperti saya ini adalah lelang koi2 murah kualitas lumayan ( subyektif ). hampir 80% ikan saya berasal dari lelangan kois. ada yg 50rb, 75rb, 100rb.
kemana ravkoi, ferzz, bims koi, fine fuji,dan masih banyak lagi. mereka seakan tenggelam dalam peraturan lelang yang baru.
mungkin wajar aj kalo kemudian kois punya saudara muda yang isinya adalah notabene member sini juga, karena di tempat yg baru mereka  merasa lebih hommy...
maaf kalo salah.

----------


## Y4m1n

Pilu hatiku mendengar keluhan mu Om Abu.....Ohhhhh.....

----------


## mrbunta

> Pilu hatiku mendengar keluhan mu Om Abu.....Ohhhhh.....


 pilu itu apa om?

----------


## koilokal

> hehehe rame nih... baru 2 hari ga buka KOIS dah rameee...
> 
> menurut saya becanda emang enak, posting2 yg gak serius jg mgkn enak... tapi kalau kebanyakan becanda dan gak serius ya jadi ENEG juga nihhh....
> 
> saya bergabung di Kois baru setaunan dehhh.. dulu seneng banget liat kulaitas air , apresiasi ikan dan tth makanan ikan... Tiap hari saya bukain.. belakangan itu 3 thread itu *banyakan sampahnya* ... temen2 yg mgkn sdh senior udah males kali menanggapi hal2 yg bercanda canda melulu...
> 
> saya pernah bersuara keras ttg salah satu GO di forum kita karena SESUATU HAL YG PRINSIP tapi sepi2 aja padahal itu hal yg prinsip dan saya mengemukakan hal itu agar kita belajar bersama... Sepi2 aja, kalo buat bercanda lsg rame.. dan hal itu bikin saya akan bosennnnnnnn.. akhirnya ya saya diem lagi, abisnya percuma juga...
> 
> hal hal diatas menurut saya memang dapat membingunkan member baru yg masuk, ini forum hobby koi atau forum bercanda... hehehehe
> ...


kalau ada sampah ya dibersihin om dony, ga enak kan kalau dirumah kita banyak sampahx
perihal suara keras om dony ttg salah satu GO itu, mungkin teman2 yg gak ikut GO ga enak nimbrung komentar, dikarenakan acara itu kan acara jual beli, ntar kalo banyak yg komentar takutnya dibilang "apa urusanmu, kamu kan ga ikut GO ini, jadi diem aja deh" disamping itu kan kasian juga sama penyelenggara GO, yg mungkin tujuannya bukan hanya bisnis tetapi sekedar senang2 dan ngeramein doang malah kita2 yg gak ikut GO ngubek2 mereka,
trims...

----------


## fachm13

ini rame om,,baru 2 hari udah 6 page,,hehehe

----------


## dattairadian

> ini rame om,,baru 2 hari udah 6 page,,hehehe


Iya, saking ramenya hari ini sampai ada yg mau log in ke forum pake nama saya, tapi untungnya 3x salah password

----------


## grinkz01

> oh iya, satu lagi, saya lupa.... Dari keluhan-keluhan "warga" forum di atas ini terbukti dan dapat disimpulkan bahwa suasana forum seperti belakangan ini, _bukanlah suasana forum yang  diharapkan_.... (hehe... coba dicermati, ada apa atau siapa coba yang sering muncul di forum belakangan ini? )


wah........jadi ngerasa tersindir nih......soalnya saya emang baru bergabung belakangan ini dan lagi hot-hotnya ingin belajar om...

btw To Om Yulius, saya juga penasaran ama om klbid ini, our mistery guest...... :Becky:  tapi saya sering terhibur & penasaran baca komen2 beliau

----------


## arungtasik

> Om Eddy saran saya gak usah nyari2 lagi Moderator rangkul aja temen2 lama yg dulu sangat aktif dan pernah jadi Moderator..saya liat sampe sekarangpun di berbagai forum orang2 itu tetep masih aktif dan eksis juga.. 
> Misal, Tenonk, Mr Bunta, Gom sirait, Victor, Hankoi, Harry Luhur, Om Spirulinna Cirebon, Dodo, sven keller, dll..
> Saya kira Orang2 itu masih kompeten dan perlu dirangkul lagi.. lupakan perselisihan di masa lalu jikalau itu ada, mari melangkah maju demi kebesaran Koi-s dimasa yg akan Datang..
> Jujur saya liat hanya Koi-s satu-satunya Klub yg diisi penghobi dr yg kalangan penyuka kontes di jepang ampe kelas kropyok yg eksistensinya masih diperhitungkan karena ZNA jg kayak mati suri.. dan itu akan terus menjadi sasaran tembak orang2 yg tidak ingin hegemoni mereka terganggu.
> Maaf sebelumnya kalo gak berkenan


Apa ada PERSELISIHAN MASA LALU? Apa ada yang TERBUANG sehingga perlu DIRANGKUL lagi? Sepanjang pengetahuan saya, TIDAK PERNAH ADA PERSELISIHAN MASA LALU, dan TIDAK PERNAH ADA ORANG atau MODERATOR yang TERBUANG atas nama perselisihan itu.

----------


## neutokoi

> Iya, saking ramenya hari ini sampai ada yg mau log in ke forum pake nama saya, tapi untungnya 3x salah password


Om Datta bagaimana bisa tahu hal ini yach? Saya kemaren sore menjelang malam jadi tidak bisa log-in, nggak ngerti itu masalah internet ato apa, sampe gua kirain kalo gua di banned sama admin, tapi pagi ini coba udah back to normal...

----------


## fachm13

> Iya, saking ramenya hari ini sampai ada yg mau log in ke forum pake nama saya, tapi untungnya 3x salah password


weleh,,,coba2 tu orang,,,ckckck

----------


## dattairadian

> wah........jadi ngerasa tersindir nih......soalnya saya emang baru bergabung belakangan ini dan lagi hot-hotnya ingin belajar om...


 sumpaaaaah.... bukan om grinkz!!  ::

----------


## dattairadian

> Om Datta bagaimana bisa tahu hal ini yach? Saya kemaren sore menjelang malam jadi tidak bisa log-in, nggak ngerti itu masalah internet ato apa, sampe gua kirain kalo gua di banned sama admin, tapi pagi ini coba udah back to normal...


 Ada massage dari web-master secara otomatis ke imel saya, dan menanyakan apakah password mau diganti? atau saya lupa password? karena ada yang berusaha log-in, tapi salah masukkan password....

----------


## budidjo

> sumpaaaaah.... bukan om grinkz!!


yg disindir nggak merasa, yg nggak disindir terasa,,,,wkwkwk

----------


## grinkz01

wkkwkwkwkkk..........gpp om budi, paling tdk dapat respon pertama kali dari om Datta...he...he....he...sesepuh koi nih
btw walau kayak gimana pun, gw masih sering banget buka forum tercinta ini...........semoga aja yang junk-junk posting / 1 line poster bisa tersadar diri utk bisa memperbaiki demi kemajuan forum ini.....PEACE ya semua.....

----------


## Teja Utama

Entah mungkin karena sayanya aja yang "tebel" jadi ndak peka atau kurang bagaimana, tapi benar, saya tidak merasa forum kita ini berkurang kenyamanannya. Malah saya berpikir bahwa beginilah lumrahnya suatu forum jika sudah mature. Apapun yang mungkin teman-teman rasakan sebagai sesuatu yang berubah yang terjadi pada forum kita ini adalah, bisa jadi, merupakan bagian dari dinamika yang memang selalu muncul di tahap tertentu pada sebuah forum.

Sebuah catatan dari Oom neutokoi bisa saya catut disini;




> mungkin ini adalah suatu siklus yang normal dalam sebuah "forum diskusi" seperti ini, ini sudah ketiga kalinya saya rasakan...


Saya sependapat dengan quote di atas berdasar pengalaman pribadi juga. Jadi benar dugaan saya bahwa inilah yang lumrah dihadapi oleh forum diskusi semacam ini di perjalanan sejarahnya. Ada masa dimana sebuah forum bergerak demikian dinamis dan aktif sehingga dengan cepat mampu mengisi kantung-kantung database tiap topik dalam archive foldernya. Namun suatu ketika saat ia slow down atau bahkan sepi samasekali, bukan berarti bahwa forum sudah kehilangan magnetnya. Saya yakin bahwa meski dinamika kegiatan forum tidak lagi se"ramai" sebelumnya namun di bawah permukaan ternyata angka hit masih tinggi. Hal itu bisa terjadi karena member/visitor tidak lagi punya topik untuk diangkat menjadi thread baru yang belum dijawab sebelumnya dan kini sudah tersimpan di folder archive. Akhirnya forum yang sudah kaya hazanah seperti forum kita ini, seolah sudah sepi peminat padahal tidak. Karena masih banyak penghobi baru yang merasa sangat terbantu dengan adanya posting-posting lama yang masih rapi tersimpan di folder-folder archive.

Soal adanya member yang "tidak/kurang disukai" oleh member lain. Saya kira wajar kalau dalam interaksi sosial kita akan bersinggungan dengan karakter yang berbeda selera. Gangguan yang dirasakan oleh seseorang yang diakibatkan oleh hal-hal yang kurang menyenangkan dari member lain tidak akan bisa begitu saja menjadi alasan baginya untuk mengatakan bahwa yang bersangkutan adalah a plague among us. Adalah tugas admin untuk membuat batasan-batasan tertentu dalam persoalan semacam ini. Batasan itu harus tegas dilanggar oleh seseorang sebelum kita bisa katakan bahwa ia adalah a truly plague among us. 

Demikian sekedar ungkapan "penyebar semangat" dari saya. Semoga kehangatan forum dan keakraban virtual diantara kita tetap terjaga dengan baik dan mampu mewarnai secara positif kehidupan nyata kita di tengah lingkungan kita masing-masing. Amin.

----------


## William Pantoni

Moderator lagi .....moderator lagi....yg disalahin.
Forum terlalu serius salah....forum teralu banyak canda juga salah.
Moderator tegas ngebanned member salah....moderator terlalu banyak toleransi juga salah.
7000 member....masing2 punya pikiran dan kemauan sendiri...tidak bisa memenuhi keinginan semua yang diotak 7000 member.

Disini saya bisa melihat ada beberapa type member, ada yang murni untuk  kemajuan forum ( yg serius mau belajar ), ada yang cuma sekedar complain krn ada kepentingannya  terganggu, ada yang mengambil kesempatan dalam kesempitan ( provokator  ). 
Siapapun mereka, coba kita instropeksi : apa yang sudah kita  kontribusikan ke forum ini? apakah kita pernah sharing kembali? kalau  memang forum ini sudah banyak memberi info yg berguna, kenapa tidak  disharing kembali ke newbi2 yg baru masuk? kenapa harus moderator yg  jawab pertanyaan2 newbie? 
Banyak member2 disini yg sudah paham keeping koi, tapi mereka2 cuma baca  dan biarpun tahu jawaban pertanyaan yg diposting tp tetap memilih tidak  menjawab juga. Kenapa...?

Kalau memang berniat  untuk memajukan forum, marilah kita semua saling  menjawab dan sharing informasi. Tidak perlu tunggu moderator untuk  menjawab. Jangan cuma bisa nya complain dan minta ini minta itu.Sekali kali ....kasih dan kembalikan ke forum dan share bersama2.

----------


## Tiny

> Kalau memang berniat  untuk memajukan forum, marilah kita semua saling  menjawab dan sharing informasi. Tidak perlu tunggu moderator untuk  menjawab. Jangan cuma bisa nya complain dan minta ini minta itu.Sekali kali ....kasih dan kembalikan ke forum dan share bersama2.


"Ask not what _your forum can do_ for _you_; ask what _you can do_ for _your forum" (Pantoni W., 2011) _ hahhaha...

saya sangat setuju sama poin om william ini.

Forum apresiasi ikan sepi, apakah yang salah moderator ? sebelum ini forum apresiasi ikan rame kebanyakan oleh member2 biasa. coba cek lagi. justru saya melihat para member sekarang malas memberikan apresiasi, jadi yg punya ikan juga malas mengapresiasikan ikannya. kalau saya pribadi masih suka mengapresiasi 

menurut saya kita semua yang harus introspeksi diri (moderator dan member biasa)... 
tapi pastinya kita akan bisa melewti tahapan seperti ini dengan baik.... :: 
tanda forum semakin matured

----------


## edwin

> Entah mungkin karena sayanya aja yang "tebel" jadi ndak peka atau kurang bagaimana, tapi benar, saya tidak merasa forum kita ini berkurang kenyamanannya. Malah saya berpikir bahwa beginilah lumrahnya suatu forum jika sudah mature. Apapun yang mungkin teman-teman rasakan sebagai sesuatu yang berubah yang terjadi pada forum kita ini adalah, bisa jadi, merupakan bagian dari dinamika yang memang selalu muncul di tahap tertentu pada sebuah forum.
> 
> Sebuah catatan dari Oom neutokoi bisa saya catut disini;
> 
> 
> 
> Saya sependapat dengan quote di atas berdasar pengalaman pribadi juga. Jadi benar dugaan saya bahwa inilah yang lumrah dihadapi oleh forum diskusi semacam ini di perjalanan sejarahnya. Ada masa dimana sebuah forum bergerak demikian dinamis dan aktif sehingga dengan cepat mampu mengisi kantung-kantung database tiap topik dalam archive foldernya. Namun suatu ketika saat ia slow down atau bahkan sepi samasekali, bukan berarti bahwa forum sudah kehilangan magnetnya. Saya yakin bahwa meski dinamika kegiatan forum tidak lagi se"ramai" sebelumnya namun di bawah permukaan ternyata angka hit masih tinggi. Hal itu bisa terjadi karena member/visitor tidak lagi punya topik untuk diangkat menjadi thread baru yang belum dijawab sebelumnya dan kini sudah tersimpan di folder archive. Akhirnya forum yang sudah kaya hazanah seperti forum kita ini, seolah sudah sepi peminat padahal tidak. Karena masih banyak penghobi baru yang merasa sangat terbantu dengan adanya posting-posting lama yang masih rapi tersimpan di folder-folder archive.
> 
> Soal adanya member yang "tidak/kurang disukai" oleh member lain. Saya kira wajar kalau dalam interaksi sosial kita akan bersinggungan dengan karakter yang berbeda selera. Gangguan yang dirasakan oleh seseorang yang diakibatkan oleh hal-hal yang kurang menyenangkan dari member lain tidak akan bisa begitu saja menjadi alasan baginya untuk mengatakan bahwa yang bersangkutan adalah a plague among us. Adalah tugas admin untuk membuat batasan-batasan tertentu dalam persoalan semacam ini. Batasan itu harus tegas dilanggar oleh seseorang sebelum kita bisa katakan bahwa ia adalah a truly plague among us. 
> ...


saya selalu suka dengan postingan om teja, selalu positif dan menentramkan.  :Thumb:  



> "Ask not what _your forum can do_ for _you_; ask what _you can do_ for _your forum" (Pantoni W., 2011) _ hahhaha...
> 
> saya sangat setuju sama poin om william ini.
> 
> Forum apresiasi ikan sepi, apakah yang salah moderator ? sebelum ini forum apresiasi ikan rame kebanyakan oleh member2 biasa. coba cek lagi. justru saya melihat para member sekarang malas memberikan apresiasi, jadi yg punya ikan juga malas mengapresiasikan ikannya. kalau saya pribadi masih suka mengapresiasi 
> 
> menurut saya kita semua yang harus introspeksi diri (moderator dan member biasa)... 
> tapi pastinya kita akan bisa melewti tahapan seperti ini dengan baik....
> tanda forum semakin matured


kalau Obama selalu bilang "YES WE CAN", bukannya "YES I CAN"
jadi, kita yang harus bikin rame.... Yukk.... aktif di forum..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Moderator lagi .....moderator lagi....yg disalahin.
> Forum terlalu serius salah....forum teralu banyak canda juga salah.
> Moderator tegas ngebanned member salah....moderator terlalu banyak toleransi juga salah.
> 7000 member....masing2 punya pikiran dan kemauan sendiri...tidak bisa memenuhi keinginan semua yang diotak 7000 member.
> 
> Disini saya bisa melihat ada beberapa type member, ada yang murni untuk  kemajuan forum ( yg serius mau belajar ), ada yang cuma sekedar complain krn ada kepentingannya  terganggu, ada yang mengambil kesempatan dalam kesempitan ( provokator  ). 
> Siapapun mereka, coba kita instropeksi : apa yang sudah kita  kontribusikan ke forum ini? apakah kita pernah sharing kembali? kalau  memang forum ini sudah banyak memberi info yg berguna, kenapa tidak  disharing kembali ke newbi2 yg baru masuk? kenapa harus moderator yg  jawab pertanyaan2 newbie? 
> Banyak member2 disini yg sudah paham keeping koi, tapi mereka2 cuma baca  dan biarpun tahu jawaban pertanyaan yg diposting tp tetap memilih tidak  menjawab juga. Kenapa...?
> 
> Kalau memang berniat  untuk memajukan forum, marilah kita semua saling  menjawab dan sharing informasi. Tidak perlu tunggu moderator untuk  menjawab. Jangan cuma bisa nya complain dan minta ini minta itu.Sekali kali ....kasih dan kembalikan ke forum dan share bersama2.


betul kata om Wil, mari kita ramaikan kembali forum ini dengan ISI YG BERMANFAAT... 
om wil kemana aja, aku kangen nih ama postingan om wil... hehehehe

Salam

Dony

----------


## William Pantoni

> betul kata om Wil, mari kita ramaikan kembali forum ini dengan ISI YG BERMANFAAT... 
> om wil kemana aja, aku kangen nih ama postingan om wil... hehehehe
> 
> Salam
> 
> Dony


Hehehe...ada om D....cuma lg agak sibuk dikit tp tetap monitor forum kok.

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Tjahyono...ini udah out of topic alias OOT.
Ini bukan topik jualan...jadi sy mohon maaf...postingan akan sy delete.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Tjahyono...ini udah out of topic alias OOT.
> Ini bukan topik jualan...jadi sy mohon maaf...postingan akan sy delete.


setuju... kalau yg sdh sangat out of topik ya diselete aja om... biar agak tertib ... hahahhaa... di kaskus jg gitu...  ::

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

ooppss.. asal klik aja. tidak memperhatikan masuk forum apa.
gpp di del aja kalo mengganggu. hee..  ::

----------


## victor

Maaf dulu saya sering OOT

Harapan saya, usul usul yang bagus dari semua teman2 disini, ada realisasinya, berharap tidak menjadi angin lalu saja.

internal kois, mohon hal ini di bicarakan intern secara serius.
apapun hasilnya, karena menimbang dari segala hal, beritahu kami, itu adalah yang terbaik.

----------


## klbid

Semangat pagi om data
Salam super om data
Saya sudah berusaha untuk menahan diri dan tidak berkomentar agar suasana menjadi kondusif. Alangkah baiknya tidak memancing ikan dalam air keruh apalagi sebagai seorang MODERATOR seharusnya mengayomi membernya, mendinginkan suasana dan tidak memperkeruh masalah serta mencari solusi. Alangkah baiknya bila menghilangkan dendam di masa lalu.

Semangat pagi om setia
Salam super om setia
Berhubung thread ini om setia yang memulai maka saya ingin bertanya langsung, apakah yang membuat om setia tidak nyaman adalah saya ? Jika ya, saya minta maaf. Tolong tunjukkan postingan saya kepada om setia dalam beberapa hari terakhir yang membuat om setia tidak nyaman. Sehingga saya bias mengklarifikasinya.

Semangat pagi om-om semua
Salam super
Dalam beberapa hari kemaren memang ada perdebatan antara saya dan om ocin. Saya sudah berusaha mengakhiri debat tsb namun om ocin selalu menembak-nembak, meledak-ledak dan memprovokasi. Bahkan terakhir sempat menyemprot juga om bobo dan om koilokal. Silahkan bandingkan kalimat-kalimat, tata bahasa, dan ungkapan-ungkapan yang om ocin tulis. Walaupun demikian saya masih menghormatinya dan selalu memanggilnya dengan sebutan om ocin sebagai bentuk penghormatan.
Tetaplah berkarya
Tetaplah menyayangi koinya
Tetaplah mencintai koinya

----------


## dattairadian

Hallo om rudy...
Kenapa om mesti tersinggung ya? Apa saya menyebut nama di postingan saya om? Rasanya tidak...

----------


## iyos

Memang belakangan ini di forum saya cermati ada orang yang saya nilai ingin sekali "eksis" (kalo bahasa abgnya: pengen _ngeksis_, hehe..). Keinginan yang besar ini biasanya mungkin karena di lingkungannya yang lain ybs tidak mendapatkanpengakuan dan tanggapan yang berarti atau bahkan juga sempat dikucilkan atau bahkan juga pernah di banned pada dibeberapa forum lain karena memang 'ulah2'nya tersebut. Susah dimengerti apakah itu sudah menjadi "habit" orang ini atau memang punya tujuan2 tertentu... Saya pribadi walaupun agak sedikit terganggu, menganggapnya ini sebagai dinamika suatu komunitas. Biarlah nanti anggota komunitas itu sendiri yang akan bisa menilainya. Tapi harus diakui pula informasi atau celetak celetuk yang tidak difilter memang akan menjadi sangat berbahaya bagi anggota2 forum yang baru saja masuk karena dapat menyesatkan. Selain itu terbukti juga ada beberapa anggota forum lainnya yang akhirnya terpancing (mungkin karena udah ngga tahan kali ya? hehe...), dan mungkin memang inilah yang menjadi tujuan utama sebenarnya (umpat digigit)..

analisa perilakunya mantap nie pk dt,,,


Satu usul dari saya agar forum ini lebih cair dan egaliter... bgmn kalo kita mulai mengurangi kata2 suhu, shifu dll yg membuat seolah olah ada "tingkatan" diantara kita. :Peep:  :Peep:  :Peep: [/QUOTE]

setuju dgn postingan om yul ini,,,sebaiknya kata2 shifu,suhu,nyubi,nyoba dll sebaiknya dikurangi or bahkan gk dipake krn dr yg sy tangkap selain membuat perbedaan kata tsb blm tentu dr hatinya...bnyk sy liat kalimat''maklum nyubi''dgn komentar2 cantik,kl memang tulus merasa nyubi mngkn bagus tp kl dgn maksud kebalikannya siapa yg tau..??terus bagaimana dgn hobis yg blm tau bnyk..??disebut apa..??

sy harap di forum sdh saling bersahutan lg gk peduli baru or lama,gk peduli kenal diforum or didarat(gk be-geng2 an) n gk da yg ditutup2i...

----------


## koituren

ini entah OOT atau tidak
gimana kalo buat polling untuk *postingan2* om klbid
siapa yang.....
dan siapa yang tidak.....

biar ga berlarut2
satu satu diselesaikan...
sdh 8 halaman ga da penyelesaian

----------


## shreddymaster

> ini entah OOT atau tidak
> gimana kalo buat polling untuk *postingan2* om klbid
> siapa yang.....
> dan siapa yang tidak.....
> 
> biar ga berlarut2
> satu satu diselesaikan...
> sdh 8 halaman ga da penyelesaian


tapi klo ide seperti ini.. di laksanakan.. menurut saya sih tidak fair.. berarti kita telah mendiskriminasikan dan menjudge seseorang.... sebenernya... dalam hal postingan.. entah itu berisi informasi , pertanyaan , atau komen.... dalam hal ini tergantung dari point of view serta thinking pattern dari individu masing2 sih.... karena bisa jadi postingan, komen yang menurut satu orang di nilai baik.. tapi di lain pihak di nilai buruk oleh orang lain... jadi intinya dalam menanggapi sebuah postingan , info atau komen... menurut saya kembali lagi kepada individu masing2 tersebut

kalau misalkan ada info yang sekiranya kurang di mengerti atau rada aneh.. alangkah baiknya bertanya kepada mereka yang sudah pengalaman..contoh saya sendiri.. klo sercing info di koi-s, kalau gak ngerti nanya ke om bunta, om wp , om tenonx.. dll... (maaf yah ngerepotin om semua  :Becky: )... jadi bukan menyalahkan si pembuat trit atau komen memojokkan terhadap si pembuat trit

demikian pandangan saya... saya bukan membela om kilbid bukan pula menyalahkan om koi turen.. karena perbedaan pendapat menurut saya adalah hal wajar dalam suatu forum

bhinneka tunggal ika

maju terus koi-s

----------


## mrbunta

mantapppppppppp. ada semboyan kebangsaan kita bhinneka tunggal ika

----------


## koituren

> tapi klo ide seperti ini.. di laksanakan.. menurut saya sih tidak fair.. berarti kita telah mendiskriminasikan dan menjudge seseorang.... sebenernya... dalam hal postingan.. entah itu berisi informasi , pertanyaan , atau komen.... dalam hal ini tergantung dari point of view serta thinking pattern dari individu masing2 sih.... karena bisa jadi postingan, komen yang menurut satu orang di nilai baik.. tapi di lain pihak di nilai buruk oleh orang lain... jadi intinya dalam menanggapi sebuah postingan , info atau komen... menurut saya kembali lagi kepada individu masing2 tersebut
> 
> kalau misalkan ada info yang sekiranya kurang di mengerti atau rada aneh.. alangkah baiknya bertanya kepada mereka yang sudah pengalaman..contoh saya sendiri.. klo sercing info di koi-s, kalau gak ngerti nanya ke om bunta, om wp , om tenonx.. dll... (maaf yah ngerepotin om semua )... jadi bukan menyalahkan si pembuat trit atau komen memojokkan terhadap si pembuat trit
> 
> demikian pandangan saya... saya bukan membela om kilbid bukan pula menyalahkan om koi turen.. karena perbedaan pendapat menurut saya adalah hal wajar dalam suatu forum
> 
> bhinneka tunggal ika
> 
> maju terus koi-s


om Arief...
bukan saya yg mengawali *mendiskriminasikan dan menjudge seseorang*, baca dulu mulai halaman 1-8 om!!, siapa2 yg mengangkat 'isu' om klbid,
saya sendiri ok ok saja dengan postingan2 beliau.
karna SEBAGIAN postingan2 om klbid malah bikin rame KOI's.
cuman semua member harus tau dimana keahlian masing2..
untuk apresiasi koi...bergurulah kepada om2 yg bener ahli di bidangnya om Data slh satu contohnya
kwalitas air....guru sy om Wil
setting kolam, filter dll...anda jg salah satu guru saya
semua orang2 diatas sudah kredibel, jelas SIAPA mereka dan wujud dr keAHLIan mereka jg ada.
jd ga mu'in  satu orang bisa menguasai semua bidang...
nah... sadar diri lah..... kalo ga nguasai slh satu bidang jgn ikut2 'menggurui' tanpa mencantumkan sumber2 yg bisa di
 percaya.

----------


## shreddymaster

> om Arief...
> bukan saya yg mengawali *mendiskriminasikan dan menjudge seseorang*, baca dulu mulai halaman 1-8 om!!, siapa2 yg mengangkat 'isu' om klbid,
> saya sendiri ok ok saja dengan postingan2 beliau.
> karna SEBAGIAN postingan2 om klbid malah bikin rame KOI's.
> cuman semua member harus tau dimana keahlian masing2..
> untuk apresiasi koi...bergurulah kepada om2 yg bener ahli di bidangnya om Data slh satu contohnya
> kwalitas air....guru sy om Wil
> setting kolam, filter dll...anda jg salah satu guru saya
> semua orang2 diatas sudah kredibel, jelas SIAPA mereka dan wujud dr keAHLIan mereka jg ada.
> ...


saya sudah baca ko om... dari awal trit ini di buat.. saya pantau...... saya guru om turen?? gak kebalik tuh?? hahaha..... btw maen2 lah ke sebelah om..... share ilmu ke kumpulan nubi2 kayak saya..  :: 

btw.. maaf klo ada kata2 saya yang menyinggung om turen,,,,  :: iss yo
nb : tapi saya rasa kita tidak perlu polling2-an deh.....

----------


## shreddymaster

dobel post.. maaf

----------


## koituren

> saya sudah baca ko om... dari awal trit ini di buat.. saya pantau...... saya guru om turen?? gak kebalik tuh?? hahaha..... *btw maen2 lah ke sebelah om..... share ilmu ke kumpulan nubi2 kayak saya..* 
> 
> btw.. maaf klo ada kata2 saya yang menyinggung om turen,,,, iss yo
> nb : tapi saya rasa kita tidak perlu polling2-an deh.....


lho ya sudah gitu...di sini kan ==>. http://www.kaskus.us/showthread.php?t=6108773
makanya saya tau siapa om *shreddymaster dan di* bidang apa anda ahli.
u/ polling  itu kan 'sarkasme' , jgn di telan mentah lah, 

piss piss
 ::

----------


## mrbunta

PEACEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
ayo ayo bahas yg laen aja.
kok tambah gak segar
kalau yg merasa gak cocok dgn yg laen. ya no comment aja . 
kalau merasa cocok dgn topic dan member yg join monggo di comment

----------


## shreddymaster

> lho ya sudah gitu...di sini kan ==>. http://www.kaskus.us/showthread.php?t=6108773
> makanya saya tau siapa om *shreddymaster dan di* bidang apa anda ahli.
> u/ polling  itu kan 'sarkasme' , jgn di telan mentah lah, 
> 
> piss piss



hahahahaha.... di beberin lagi.. dohh

----------


## William Pantoni

Om2 semua....seperti postingan sy diatas....kalau memang kita berniat sharing informasi, sharing lah yg bener dan dapat dipertanggung jawabkan semua info nya.
Ingat disini member nya ribuan yg baca....dan yang lebih pintar dari kita banyak. Jadi, kalau ada yg mempertanyakan kredibilitas info, jangan ngambek.
Berdiskusi dan berdebat lah yg sehat dan keluarkan semua sumber2 nya...proses inilah yg membuat kita semua tambah pintar.
Jangan juga diam2 menerima apa adanya, kalau tidak puas dengan info.

----------


## Budi Bali

Friendship through Scales.....

----------


## effendig

Saya ikutan ya, sedikit saja, siapa tahu ada yang bisa diambil secuil dari ilmu komunikasi. Saya sendiri kan sudah agak lama mendeklarasikan diri sebagai pemerhati "miskomunikasi" (bukan lagi pemerhati "komunikasi" he he). Dunia maya atau internet atau online dulu waktu digagas, sangat-sangat dibanggakan oleh perintisnya sebagai sebuah "the real public sphere" atau sejatinya ruang publik. Di sinilah diharapkan tercapainya sebuah "ruang" di mana siapa saja, akan dapat berbicara tentang apa saja, dalam posisi yang "equal" (setara), dan hilanglah sekat-sekat yang bersifat tekan-menekan (atau setidaknya "power relations"), hilanglah kekhawatiran akan "spiral of silence" (bahwa orang takut berbicara kalau merasa opininya berbeda dengan orang lain yang jumlahnya lebih banyak), hilanglah basa-basi yang kadang dianggap bertele-tele (seperti kata-kata "terlebih dahulu kita dengarkan sepatah atau dua patah kata dari Pak RT, yang ternyata kemudian berpidato beribu atau berjuta kata), hilanglah kekesalan bahwa orang selalu menganggap penting "the singer not the song", dan masih banyak lagi harapan akan sebuah "communicative action" (ini agak menyerempet ke bidang filosofi).

Singkatnya, bayangan akan "public sphere" yang semula dianggap "utopis" tak mungkin tercapai, akhirnya bisa dinikmati. He he he, ternyata kesepahaman itu tidak terlalu lama dinikmati. Mulailah terjadi riak justru ketika poin-poin yang ingin dihilangkan tadi terasa dirindukan kembali. Lama-lama, secara paralel sambil menyediakan sebuah "new/ social media" yang cepat meluas dan efektif, ternyata dunia internet juga pelan-pelan kehilangan kredibilitas. Bahkan ada pakar komunikasi yang dengan kesal berujar: "Kalau saja seekor (maaf) hewan bisa diajari memencet tut-tut alat masuk ke dunia online, orang akan menyangka bahwa dia adalah seseorang yang pantas diajak berdebat..." He he he

Yang ingin saya katakan, kita memasuki dunia internet, sekalipun sudah dalam komunitas dan topik-topik segmented, tetap membawa beban harapan akan sebuah "the real public sphere" tapi pada saat tertentu kita tidak bisa lepas dari harapan-harapan atau persepsi yang pernah ada sebelumnya. Jadi tidak ada yang salah, semua akan berjalan terus seperti itu sampai kapan pun; sampai kita menemukan sebuah ruang publik gaya terbaru (mungkin nanti setiap saat kita bisa langsung terurai dan mendatangi pihak yang kita ajak berdiskusi seperti dalam film-film futuristik "Star Trek" dan sejenisnya).

Siapa saja berhak merasa tidak nyaman, siapa saja boleh membela diri, kita bersetuju untuk saling tidak setuju. Dan dalam saling tidak setuju, kita tetap menyatakan setuju banyak manfaat dari forum seperti ini dibandingkan "pengorbanan" atau "trade-off" kita berupa ketidaknyamanan (yang ternyata sangat ilmiah itu kan?). 

Saya sendiri, karena merasa belum banyak pengetahuannya, sering menjadi pendengar yang menikmati. Kalau ditanya posisi pribadi saya, dengan bebas saya menjawab saya sepaham dengan Chief Datta (he he he sebetulnya kata-kata "Suhu" atau "Newbie" juga agak bertentangan dengan prinsip "the real public sphere" seperti yang saya sebutkan di atas he he) atau sama dengan pendapat yang lain -bahwa- setiap orang seyogyanya mengungkapkan identitasnya di dunia online secara nyata. Tapi saya -walau tidak habis pikir- senang juga mengamati sampai ada lomba mengungkap identitas seseorang, ditambah hadiah pula oleh Chief Glen!

Jadi, Chiefs (kata "Chief" saya anggap sebagai "orang-orang yang menggerakkan atau bergairah" bukan dalam konteks "power relations"): nyaman dan tidak nyaman pasti silih berganti, perbedaan pendapat sehebat apa pun pasti dahsyat dan menjadi dinamika, tapi kita kan tetaplah berkawan sebagai insan-insan dunia maya, dalam komunitas dan topik yang membuat kita tertarik menikmati atau berkomentar. Ketika sedang kesal, tidak nyaman, tidak tertarik, boleh berteriak, boleh pula lewat-lewat saja. Bagi teman-teman yang sering mendapat pendapat yang berbeda dari orang lain, kalau mau mengubah sesuatu, tentu lebih baik; tapi kalau dianggap sudah baik, oke-oke pula.

Nah akhirnya, saya sendiri tidak konsisten kan: bilangnya mau bicara sedikit saja, justru berpanjang dan berleha-leha.
TABIK dan JABAT ERAT SEMUA.

----------


## koituren

> hahahahaha.... di beberin lagi.. dohh


 hehehee biar temen2 tau, anda slh satu orang yg meramaikan koi diluar di KOI's
syiar koi kan ibadah  ::

----------


## shreddymaster

> Saya ikutan ya, sedikit saja, siapa tahu ada yang bisa diambil secuil dari ilmu komunikasi. Saya sendiri kan sudah agak lama mendeklarasikan diri sebagai pemerhati "miskomunikasi" (bukan lagi pemerhati "komunikasi" he he). Dunia maya atau internet atau online dulu waktu digagas, sangat-sangat dibanggakan oleh perintisnya sebagai sebuah "the real public sphere" atau sejatinya ruang publik. Di sinilah diharapkan tercapainya sebuah "ruang" di mana siapa saja, akan dapat berbicara tentang apa saja, dalam posisi yang "equal" (setara), dan hilanglah sekat-sekat yang bersifat tekan-menekan (atau setidaknya "power relations"), hilanglah kekhawatiran akan "spiral of silence" (bahwa orang takut berbicara kalau merasa opininya berbeda dengan orang lain yang jumlahnya lebih banyak), hilanglah basa-basi yang kadang dianggap bertele-tele (seperti kata-kata "terlebih dahulu kita dengarkan sepatah atau dua patah kata dari Pak RT, yang ternyata kemudian berpidato beribu atau berjuta kata), hilanglah kekesalan bahwa orang selalu menganggap penting "the singer not the song", dan masih banyak lagi harapan akan sebuah "communicative action" (ini agak menyerempet ke bidang filosofi).
> 
> Singkatnya, bayangan akan "public sphere" yang semula dianggap "utopis" tak mungkin tercapai, akhirnya bisa dinikmati. He he he, ternyata kesepahaman itu tidak terlalu lama dinikmati. Mulailah terjadi riak justru ketika poin-poin yang ingin dihilangkan tadi terasa dirindukan kembali. Lama-lama, secara paralel sambil menyediakan sebuah "new/ social media" yang cepat meluas dan efektif, ternyata dunia internet juga pelan-pelan kehilangan kredibilitas. Bahkan ada pakar komunikasi yang dengan kesal berujar: "Kalau saja seekor (maaf) hewan bisa diajari memencet tut-tut alat masuk ke dunia online, orang akan menyangka bahwa dia adalah seseorang yang pantas diajak berdebat..." He he he
> 
> Yang ingin saya katakan, kita memasuki dunia internet, sekalipun sudah dalam komunitas dan topik-topik segmented, tetap membawa beban harapan akan sebuah "the real public sphere" tapi pada saat tertentu kita tidak bisa lepas dari harapan-harapan atau persepsi yang pernah ada sebelumnya. Jadi tidak ada yang salah, semua akan berjalan terus seperti itu sampai kapan pun; sampai kita menemukan sebuah ruang publik gaya terbaru (mungkin nanti setiap saat kita bisa langsung terurai dan mendatangi pihak yang kita ajak berdiskusi seperti dalam film-film futuristik "Star Trek" dan sejenisnya).
> 
> Siapa saja berhak merasa tidak nyaman, siapa saja boleh membela diri, kita bersetuju untuk saling tidak setuju. Dan dalam saling tidak setuju, kita tetap menyatakan setuju banyak manfaat dari forum seperti ini dibandingkan "pengorbanan" atau "trade-off" kita berupa ketidaknyamanan (yang ternyata sangat ilmiah itu kan?). 
> 
> Saya sendiri, karena merasa belum banyak pengetahuannya, sering menjadi pendengar yang menikmati. Kalau ditanya posisi pribadi saya, dengan bebas saya menjawab saya sepaham dengan Chief Datta (he he he sebetulnya kata-kata "Suhu" atau "Newbie" juga agak bertentangan dengan prinsip "the real public sphere" seperti yang saya sebutkan di atas he he) atau sama dengan pendapat yang lain -bahwa- setiap orang seyogyanya mengungkapkan identitasnya di dunia online secara nyata. Tapi saya -walau tidak habis pikir- senang juga mengamati sampai ada lomba mengungkap identitas seseorang, ditambah hadiah pula oleh Chief Glen!
> ...


great comment from chief effendy..... case closed

----------


## koituren

> kita bersetuju untuk saling tidak setuju


setuju om !!!

----------


## dattairadian

> Saya ikutan ya, sedikit saja, siapa tahu ada yang bisa diambil secuil dari ilmu komunikasi. Saya sendiri kan sudah agak lama mendeklarasikan diri sebagai pemerhati "miskomunikasi" (bukan lagi pemerhati "komunikasi" he he). Dunia maya atau internet atau online dulu waktu digagas, sangat-sangat dibanggakan oleh perintisnya sebagai sebuah "the real public sphere" atau sejatinya ruang publik. Di sinilah diharapkan tercapainya sebuah "ruang" di mana siapa saja, akan dapat berbicara tentang apa saja, dalam posisi yang "equal" (setara), dan hilanglah sekat-sekat yang bersifat tekan-menekan (atau setidaknya "power relations"), hilanglah kekhawatiran akan "spiral of silence" (bahwa orang takut berbicara kalau merasa opininya berbeda dengan orang lain yang jumlahnya lebih banyak), hilanglah basa-basi yang kadang dianggap bertele-tele (seperti kata-kata "terlebih dahulu kita dengarkan sepatah atau dua patah kata dari Pak RT, yang ternyata kemudian berpidato beribu atau berjuta kata), hilanglah kekesalan bahwa orang selalu menganggap penting "the singer not the song", dan masih banyak lagi harapan akan sebuah "communicative action" (ini agak menyerempet ke bidang filosofi).
> 
> Singkatnya, bayangan akan "public sphere" yang semula dianggap "utopis" tak mungkin tercapai, akhirnya bisa dinikmati. He he he, ternyata kesepahaman itu tidak terlalu lama dinikmati. Mulailah terjadi riak justru ketika poin-poin yang ingin dihilangkan tadi terasa dirindukan kembali. Lama-lama, secara paralel sambil menyediakan sebuah "new/ social media" yang cepat meluas dan efektif, ternyata dunia internet juga pelan-pelan kehilangan kredibilitas. Bahkan ada pakar komunikasi yang dengan kesal berujar: "Kalau saja seekor (maaf) hewan bisa diajari memencet tut-tut alat masuk ke dunia online, orang akan menyangka bahwa dia adalah seseorang yang pantas diajak berdebat..." He he he
> 
> Yang ingin saya katakan, kita memasuki dunia internet, sekalipun sudah dalam komunitas dan topik-topik segmented, tetap membawa beban harapan akan sebuah "the real public sphere" tapi pada saat tertentu kita tidak bisa lepas dari harapan-harapan atau persepsi yang pernah ada sebelumnya. Jadi tidak ada yang salah, semua akan berjalan terus seperti itu sampai kapan pun; sampai kita menemukan sebuah ruang publik gaya terbaru (mungkin nanti setiap saat kita bisa langsung terurai dan mendatangi pihak yang kita ajak berdiskusi seperti dalam film-film futuristik "Star Trek" dan sejenisnya).
> 
> Siapa saja berhak merasa tidak nyaman, siapa saja boleh membela diri, kita bersetuju untuk saling tidak setuju. Dan dalam saling tidak setuju, kita tetap menyatakan setuju banyak manfaat dari forum seperti ini dibandingkan "pengorbanan" atau "trade-off" kita berupa ketidaknyamanan (yang ternyata sangat ilmiah itu kan?). 
> 
> Saya sendiri, karena merasa belum banyak pengetahuannya, sering menjadi pendengar yang menikmati. Kalau ditanya posisi pribadi saya, dengan bebas saya menjawab saya sepaham dengan Chief Datta (he he he sebetulnya kata-kata "Suhu" atau "Newbie" juga agak bertentangan dengan prinsip "the real public sphere" seperti yang saya sebutkan di atas he he) atau sama dengan pendapat yang lain -bahwa- setiap orang seyogyanya mengungkapkan identitasnya di dunia online secara nyata. Tapi saya -walau tidak habis pikir- senang juga mengamati sampai ada lomba mengungkap identitas seseorang, ditambah hadiah pula oleh Chief Glen!
> ...


  :Hail:  ketika salah 1 top nya pakar komunikasi nusantara berbicara....
hehehe... (bagi saya) sampai perlu berkali2 baca, pelan2... ojo kesusu..., baru deh (saya) bisa ngerti  :: 
.... te o pe deh  :First:

----------


## koilokal

> *Siapa saja berhak merasa tidak nyaman, siapa saja boleh membela diri, kita bersetuju untuk saling tidak setuju. Dan dalam saling tidak setuju, kita tetap menyatakan setuju banyak manfaat dari forum seperti ini dibandingkan "pengorbanan" atau "trade-off" kita berupa ketidaknyamanan (yang ternyata sangat ilmiah itu kan?). 
> * 
> *setiap orang seyogyanya mengungkapkan identitasnya di dunia online secara nyata. 
> 
> nyaman dan tidak nyaman pasti silih berganti, perbedaan pendapat sehebat apa pun pasti dahsyat dan menjadi dinamika, tapi kita kan tetaplah berkawan sebagai insan-insan dunia maya, dalam komunitas dan topik yang membuat kita tertarik menikmati atau berkomentar. Ketika sedang kesal, tidak nyaman, tidak tertarik, boleh berteriak, boleh pula lewat-lewat saja. Bagi teman-teman yang sering mendapat pendapat yang berbeda dari orang lain, kalau mau mengubah sesuatu, tentu lebih baik; tapi kalau dianggap sudah baik, oke-oke pula.
> * 
> *TABIK dan JABAT ERAT SEMUA*.


semoga bisa menjadi acuan bersama, trims..

----------


## Teja Utama

> Siapa saja berhak merasa tidak nyaman, siapa saja boleh membela diri, kita bersetuju untuk saling tidak setuju. Dan dalam saling tidak setuju, kita tetap menyatakan setuju banyak manfaat dari forum seperti ini dibandingkan "pengorbanan" atau "trade-off" kita berupa ketidaknyamanan (yang ternyata sangat ilmiah itu kan?).


Ketika semua ini dianggap sebagai sebuah konflik, maka akar masalah adalah pada inisiatif itu sendiri. Seseorang dengan cara pandang (point of view) yang berbeda dengan komunitasnya adalah asset selama ia tidak destruktif terhadap nilai-nilai yang tengah diperjuangkan bersama. Unpleasant feelings, jika memang muncul sebagai ekses interaksi, atas adanya perbedaan itu, bagi saya bukan sekedar sebagai sebuah "trade-off" yang harus diberikan, tetapi justru sebagai the anti diversity matter yang melemahkan. Komunitas ini, saya kira, akan menemukan form terbaiknya karena ia terbangun dari keragaman terhadap minat yang sama.

Saya sangat setuju dengan ungkapan berikut;




> nyaman dan tidak nyaman pasti silih berganti, perbedaan pendapat sehebat apa pun pasti dahsyat dan menjadi dinamika, tapi kita kan tetaplah berkawan sebagai insan-insan dunia maya, dalam komunitas dan topik yang membuat kita tertarik menikmati atau berkomentar. Ketika sedang kesal, tidak nyaman, tidak tertarik, boleh berteriak, boleh pula lewat-lewat saja. Bagi teman-teman yang sering mendapat pendapat yang berbeda dari orang lain, kalau mau mengubah sesuatu, tentu lebih baik; tapi kalau dianggap sudah baik, oke-oke pula.


Thanks Oom Effendi, you enlight us with your wisdom today...  ::

----------


## wen

> ketika salah 1 top nya pakar komunikasi nusantara berbicara....
> hehehe... (bagi saya) sampai perlu berkali2 baca, pelan2... ojo kesusu..., baru deh (saya) bisa ngerti 
> .... te o pe deh


Sama om saya bacanya pelan2 & berulang2, lumayan ngerti jg akhirnya  ::

----------


## edwin

Thanks chief... bnyk sekali yang bisa di highlight dari postingan om effendi. salah satunya ini yang menarik perhatian saya selain yang di highlight teman2 disini...




> "Kalau saja seekor (maaf) hewan bisa diajari memencet tut-tut alat masuk ke dunia online, orang akan menyangka bahwa dia adalah seseorang yang pantas diajak berdebat..." He he he

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Thanks chief... bnyk sekali yang bisa di highlight dari postingan om effendi. salah satunya ini yang menarik perhatian saya selain yang di highlight teman2 disini...


Om Edwin.....Kalo saya tertarik dgn yg ini:



> Saya ikutan ya, sedikit saja, ...
> Nah akhirnya, saya sendiri tidak konsisten kan: bilangnya mau bicara sedikit saja, justru berpanjang dan berleha-leha.
> TABIK dan JABAT ERAT SEMUA.


Inkonsisten yang baik, benar dan bermanfaat. :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:

----------


## effendig

Senang bisa berbagi dengan semua teman-teman, yang semua juga saya anggaop Te O pe Be ge te!
Masih banyak rahasia "mis-komunikasi" di Indonesia yang menarik di-bagi bersama.
Dalam beberapa hari ini, bahkan sebuah koran amat terpandang seperti "KOMPAS" menulis dan memposisikan
Kelompok 78 sebagai "Reformis Perubahan PSSI" he he hua ha ha... Padahal, kecuali SALEH MUKADAR, 
hampir semua anggota Kelompok itu adalah KRONI-nya NURDIN HALID sampai puluhan atau belasan tahun,
dengan semua priviledge(s) yang mereka dapat dari Nurdin!

Saya ingat waktu Kongres Sepakbola Nasional di Malang Maret 2010; saya menantang: SIAPA YANG INGIN NURDIN
TURUN AYO BERDIRI! Sebagian besar mereka siap "memaki" dan "mencabik-cabik" saya he he ...
Sekarang mereka disebut "REFORMIS Perubahan PSSI"; jangan-jangan untuk Pak Harmoko yang meminta Pak Harto turun
beberapa hari setelah demo mahasiswa tak tertahankan lagi, ada pula yang menyebutnya "REFORMIS"!!!

Nah ESENSI cerita ini (walau kelihatan tak nyambung dengan topik di sini, he he he): MASIH BANYAK hal-hal yang membuat kita di Indonesia BERSAMA-SAMA merasa tidak nyaman, dan perlu kita hadapi bersama (saya yakin di dalam komunitas KOI's juga amat banyak penggila bola);

Yang paling mutakhir: ada undangan "COFFEE MORNING" di-fax dan juga telpon ke saya dari Dirjen Perikanan Budidaya Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan, untuk SALING TUKAR INFORMASI MENGENAI PENGEMBANGAN IKAN HIAS DI INDONESIA antara STAKEHOLDER TERKAIT; Jumat 20 Mei jam 7:00 WIB sp selesai di Ruang Rapat Utama Sekretariat Ditjen Perikanan Budidaya Lantai 6 Gedung B Kampus Kementerian Pertanian, Jalan Harsono RM No 3 Pasar Minggu Jakarta Selatan;

MASALAHNYA di daftar 58 nama-nama undangan: (selain saya) ada antara lain Rudy Choirudin, Budi Wijaya (APKI), ada nama Herman (discus), Zein (discus), Indonesia Discus Community, Perhimpunan Pencinta Louhan Indonesia, Abbas (koki), Achmadi (Cupang), Stephen (Arowana Club Indonesia); pokoknya nama-namanya sangat ACAK antara pribadi-pribadi dan organisasi;

NAH KENAPA TIDAK ADA KOI's?

Ini membuat saya tidak nyaman, juga mestinya membuat kita semua di forum ini tidak nyaman; saya sudah SMS mereka
agar JANGAN PERNAH LUPA mengundang Pak Presiden & Pengurus KOI's.
(kalau kita memandang lebih jeli: ada kan hal-hal yang bisa membuat kita solid memiliki perasaan tidak
nyaman bersama-sama KE LUAR?)

MAJU TERUS, all the best
Effendi Gazali

----------


## f4is4l

> Peaceee jg Om Bunta.... Damai itu indah
> Utk member yg tdk mau membuka jati dirinya jg nggak jadi rame kan?
> Tetapi khusus utk teman kita klbid.... smp ada hadiah bagi yg bisa tau siapa dia???
> Saya lupa di thread apa jelasnya....
> Saya punya data2 utk membuktikan siapa Om klbid... tetapi krn saya menghargai privasi saya tdk umumkan walaupun dapet hadiah
> 
> Soal bermutu atau tidak postingan member itu sangat subyektif ya om... dan tdk ada yg salah apbl member postingannya tdk bermutu... kita kan sama2 belajar.
> 
> Satu usul dari saya agar forum ini lebih cair dan egaliter... bgmn kalo kita mulai mengurangi kata2 suhu, shifu dll yg membuat seolah olah ada "tingkatan" diantara kita.


Saya setuju dengan postingan Om Yulius...bermutu ato tidak subyektif, tapi kok saya merasakan hal yang sama, banyak postingan yang kurang bermutu..
Kalo mengenai Avatar bagaimana kalo moderator buat peraturan " Avatar hanya diperbolehkan untuk hal2 yang berkaitan dengan Koi..Namanya juga Forum Koi"
Terakhir..saya malah dah jarang mampir ke Forum, apalagi sejak forum Lelang Mati Suri.
Peace.

----------


## monscine

> Friendship through Scales.....


Kalo Friendship through Liquid gimana Budi?  :Party:

----------


## Robby Iwan

> , 
> Berdiskusi dan berdebat lah yg sehat dan keluarkan semua sumber2 nya...proses inilah yg membuat kita semua tambah pintar.
> .


Membaca kalimat om William diatas..sepertinya perlu thread curhat spt buatan om Budi ini dibuka sebulan sekali...sebagai tanda kecintaan kita pada forum ini

----------


## budidjo

> Membaca kalimat om William diatas..sepertinya perlu thread curhat spt buatan om Budi ini dibuka sebulan sekali...sebagai tanda kecintaan kita pada forum ini


Setuju sekali oom robby, dengan adanya forum artinya kita selalu mengikuti perkembangan dunia koi, semangat utk keeping koi tetap/terus ada. 
Saya kira hal ini tidak hanya berlaku utk hobby piara koi aja, hobby yg lainnya juga sama keadaannya.

----------


## E. Nitto

> Yang paling mutakhir: ada undangan "COFFEE MORNING" di-fax dan juga telpon ke saya dari Dirjen Perikanan Budidaya Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan, untuk SALING TUKAR INFORMASI MENGENAI PENGEMBANGAN IKAN HIAS DI INDONESIA antara STAKEHOLDER TERKAIT; Jumat 20 Mei jam 7:00 WIB sp selesai di Ruang Rapat Utama Sekretariat Ditjen Perikanan Budidaya Lantai 6 Gedung B Kampus Kementerian Pertanian, Jalan Harsono RM No 3 Pasar Minggu Jakarta Selatan;
> 
> MASALAHNYA di daftar 58 nama-nama undangan: (selain saya) ada antara lain Rudy Choirudin, Budi Wijaya (APKI), ada nama Herman (discus), Zein (discus), Indonesia Discus Community, Perhimpunan Pencinta Louhan Indonesia, Abbas (koki), Achmadi (Cupang), Stephen (Arowana Club Indonesia); pokoknya nama-namanya sangat ACAK antara pribadi-pribadi dan organisasi;
> 
> *NAH KENAPA TIDAK ADA KOI's?*
> 
> Ini membuat saya tidak nyaman, juga mestinya membuat kita semua di forum ini tidak nyaman; saya sudah SMS mereka
> agar JANGAN PERNAH LUPA mengundang Pak Presiden & Pengurus KOI's.
> (kalau kita memandang lebih jeli: ada kan hal-hal yang bisa membuat kita solid memiliki perasaan tidak
> ...


oom Effendy... sedih juga saya dengernya, kok KOI's gak diundang ya... kok bisa gitu ya, atau mungkin kelupaan kaliiii.... hehehe
jadi ikut2an gak nyaman nih oom... hehehehe

----------


## AsfenvV

ada undangan "COFFEE MORNING" ,   Dirjen Perikanan Budidaya Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan, untuk SALING TUKAR INFORMASI MENGENAI PENGEMBANGAN IKAN HIAS DI INDONESIA antara STAKEHOLDER TERKAIT; Jumat 20 Mei jam 7:00 WIB sp selesai di Ruang Rapat Utama Sekretariat Ditjen Perikanan Budidaya Lantai 6 Gedung B Kampus Kementerian Pertanian, Jalan Harsono RM No 3 Pasar Minggu Jakarta Selatan;


*wowwww......., forum sebesar kois gak diundang.......?...hmnnnnnnnnnnn.......*

*NB1: Usul untuk kois...., mungkin setiap edisi majalah kois dikirim juga ke " Dirjen Perikanan Budidaya Kementerian Kelautan dan Perikanan "*

NB2: ada kata pepatah " tak kenal maka tak sayang " kalau udah kenal, bakalan sayang sayangan deh.................he..he..he...he...


_NB3 : Harus diakui,.bahwa forum ini sejak berdiri sudah banyak membantu untuk para pecinta koi di indonesia, dr segala kelebihan dan kekurangannya,....jd  untuk pengurus kois harus selalu evaluasi dan Innovasi harus terus dijalankan untuk kemajuan forum ini ,.....Hal yg paling terlihat kemajuan yg sangat pesat diforum ini menurut saya pribadi adalah di bidang IT nya,....semangkin hari semangkin  canggih dan web dapat di access dengan cepat dan pada saat kois show bisa oline dan update secara online,  salut sm team IT kois............(.1000 jempol deh buat IT team kois.....)_

_semoga usulan dan pendapat dan komentar temen temen semua dapat membuat kois lebih maju untuk kedepannya dan semua orang pecinta koi akan nyaman di forum ini,.......Betul gak om Eddy Nitto..? he..he..he.._

----------

